# ALGERIA - Africa's largest country (one pic per post)



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba- cours de révolution*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia landscape*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Alger centre*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Basilic of Oran*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Constantine city hall*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers great mosque*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The sahara*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen *


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Cap Carbon - Bejaia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers*

*Tlemcen - old mosque*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Constantine*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Constantine Mosque*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Roman ruins near Setif*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran - The pearl of the west*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bejaia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bejaia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Roman Ruins- Eastern Algeria - Around Constantine*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba Extreme East Algeria*

My city


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*My city *

Annaba


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba Extreme East Algeria*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers the capital*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers the capital*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers the capital*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers the capital*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers the capital*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Babor Mountains - Central Algeria*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Lampadèse- Central Algeria*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers the capital*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers the capital*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Aures Valley*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Historic Algiers*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*East Algiers*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Beni saf -Algiers*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen - West Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen - West Algeria​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The Sahara​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oued Seybouse*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Landscape from Kabylia in winter*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Contantine " the death valley"*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Constantine in winter*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Constantine - La mairie*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Contantine - Downtown*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Constantine*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*People of constantine*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Constantine under snow*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Constantine- The hanging city*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Amir Abdelkader Mosque - Constantine*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tamenrasset -Sahara*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*North Algeria Landscacpe​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Monkey of Barbarie*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bejaia Landscape*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Village road*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Russian Trace in Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Roman Ruins of Timgad - Batna*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Little Algerian girl*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Marsa Zaouga - West Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Sahara - caramel....


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Habibas Isles between Algerian and Spanish Coast*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Madagh Beach - Oran*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bouzedjar Coast - West Algeria​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Southern Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*North West Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran's Lion​*
Oran is Wahran in arabic,and it means Lion.


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ghardaia South Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Madagh - west Oran*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Traditionnal dresses of Algeria*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers the capital*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Algiers


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Traditionnal Algeria*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers*

Maghreb houses and palaces and the former Ottoman-legacy Casbah mingle with buildings from the French colonial period in Algiers, an astonishing bilingual and multicultural city.


When I think of Algiers I’m plagued by uncertainty because it doesn’t square with either the traditional image of Africa I have in my mind or with the other Islamic countries or the usual Mediterranean atmosphere. How then to describe a city that is half-desert, half-seaside, in a country that is unique unto itself? Where to start? For this is no longer the city of either Albert Camus or Muhammed Dib but rather a new civilization that has begun to rise over its own ashes.








If a list were made of the cities in this world still waiting to be discovered, cities that strain the limits of the imagination and offer their visitors surprisingly more than they hoped for, then Algiers would surely have to be at the top. As described in world-class architect Le Corbusier’s words, “if urbanization is a sign of life, then Algiers is a masterpiece of the architecture of human change”, this city has for a long time been off the list of touristic ‘places to see’ due to the recent periods of unrest in the country. But this isolation has been turned to great advantage now that it’s business as usual again. Why? Because when it finally opened its doors to a world in search of novelty, its sheer unfamiliarity made it one of the most alluring cities in the world.

*CITY OF GREEN AND BLUE*










You can see the blue of the Mediterranean in all its vibrancy from the neighborhoods on the shore. As you enjoy the view along the coastal strip, you can eat your fish in the company of a uniquely African modernism, if not exactly a Cote d’Azur ambience. And as you gaze on that landscape, you will realize why the French call this place ‘the Marseilles of the Maghreb’. At the point where the mountains in the background fade from view, Algiers will strike you as a city of two colors, blue and green. The sea’s turquoise, and the green that splashes gardens and flowers with its innumerable hues.

Although Algiers is situated on a bay surrounded by the ‘Al-Jazair’ hills, its name actually means ‘island’. The pungent aroma of spices will follow you wherever you go here. And this fragrance, which permeates both soil and air no matter where you are in the city, will overpower the scent of the sea and the desert.​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers *​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran National theater*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Memorial Emir Abdelkader - Oran*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Front de mer - Oran*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran *​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bouzedjar - Western Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bouzedjar Beach*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bouzedjar Crique*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The Bengana Castle Skikda - Eastern Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Inside the Bengana castle - Skikda*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Skikda by Night*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bejaia - Eastern Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Collo - Eastern Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sunset in Collo*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Collo Beach*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Collo Coast*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Collo city*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Collo Beach*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sunset Jijel*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Jijel*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Mellah Lake - Annaba*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Falaise Annaba*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ziama Mansouria - East Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Thermal source - Hmam Maskhoutine*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sidi-Rached - Constantine*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Cap d'Acra - West Algeria


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers -Modern Art Museum*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Algiers Artisanat - A ceramist


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Inside the Museum of Modern Art*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome places :cheers: Please post more...


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome places :cheers: Please post more...


Thank you


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bab el oued - Algiers*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oasis of timimoun - Sahara*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bologhine - North*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Daiet el Ferd- Natural Reserve*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*El oued - Sahara*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ras Hadid - Skikda*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Skikda city*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ghazaouet Coast*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Timimoun South west Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*El-kala Extrem East Algeria*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ain Taya*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

* The mausoleum of Tipasa.*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Royal mausoleum of Mauritania, Wilaya of Tipiza, Algeria*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*General view of Blida*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Harvests around Khemis Miliana.*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bouchaoui domain (Staoueli)*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

* Bougara (near Blida)*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Domain in the Mitidja*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The steppe*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Salt rock close to Ain Mabed (looks like Mars)*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Miliana City​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Green barrier at Hassi Bahbah, Algeria ( Limit Between Sahara And the North)​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The Miliana Town Center*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Harvests of spring at Ain Touta*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Khemis Miliana*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Hammam Righa*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The Djedars*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Theniat el Had plains*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Cultivation close to Sidi Abdelli*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tiaret city*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Agricultural domain close to Sidi Bel Abbes*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Town Center of Tlemcen*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Council popular assembly of Sidi Bel Abbes.*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The large Mosque of Tlemcen*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Urbanisation on Sidi bel Abbes ... :lol:*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*General sight on the city of Oran.*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The amphitheatre of Oran.*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The market hall of Beni Saf*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Lovely Kristel... 40 Km west Oran*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Mers-el-kébir fortification*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ain el turk*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Colorful Beni Saf...*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ghazaouet church*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Falcon cape :lol::lol::lol::lol:*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Timimoun Oasis*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Magic Sahara...*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Freak Adrar...*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Welcome to Mars... Dunes after the rain, surroundings of Djanet, Central Sahara.*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Angel at Oran*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Santa Cruz*


----------



## Il_Milanese (Jan 31, 2006)

santa_cruz said:


> Thank you Milanese!  Yes the majority are still in use.In 2002, the UNO counted 10 000 Catholics and between 5 000 and 20 000 Protestants in the country. The Algerian Constitution declares Islam to be the state religion (Article 2) but also that "freedom of creed and opinion is inviolable" (Article 36); it prohibits discrimination based on "opinion or any other personal or social condition or circumstance" (Article 29).
> 
> The government generally respects this in practice, with some limited exceptions. The government follows a de facto policy of tolerance by allowing, in limited instances, the conduct of religious services by non-Muslim faiths in the capital which were open to the public. The small Christian and tiny Jewish populations generally practice their faiths without government interference. The country is divided into four dioceses, including one archdiocese.
> 
> ...



Thanks  You sound quite informed. The new pictures are also great! I can't wait to visit! :cheers:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Il_Milanese said:


> Thanks  You sound quite informed. The new pictures are also great! I can't wait to visit! :cheers:


You are welcome here


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Wanna Swim? Ain el Turk - Oran*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Mostagenem*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Djanet*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Middle Atlas by Winter*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Middle Atlas by Summer*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oasis at Bechar*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*El marsa*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Front de mer Oran*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Boucheghal Beach*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran Front de mer*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Rio Salado - El melah - Oran*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Seraidi - Annaba*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba Bay*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Seraidi Landscape*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Santa Cruz Church*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen *


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome!


thnx man!


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*East Coast​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Seraidi - Annaba*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Seraidi Hotel - Annaba*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba Sunset*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*El-kala*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Cuicul Roman Ruins - Setif*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Inside Augustine Church


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Inside Augustine Church*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba Coast*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia under snow*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia under snow*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia under snow*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ain taya*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ain taya*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Another pics of Tadrat Desert*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bejaia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Jijel*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tenes*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Jijel*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran *


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba - Le cours de la Révolution/ Revolution place*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba - the place where i learnt swimm'*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

santa_cruz said:


> *Another pics of Tadrat Desert*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really awesome :cheers:​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Jijel*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Jijel*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia landscape*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

North Algeria has a lot of green :cheers: Awesome places


----------



## UtopianSkyscraper (Feb 15, 2008)

Very very very nice!


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Skikda*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba City Life*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Skikda Beach*


----------



## setifis (Jul 23, 2007)

nice pics..thx Santa


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba - Seraidi Beach*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

setifis said:


> nice pics..thx Santa


Merci mon frère


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice...


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen by night - West Algeria*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen - Old town*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen - Old town*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen - Old mosque*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen - Beach*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Summe life - Telmcen*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen - An other old mosque​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

El-Kala​

The national park of El Kala is one of the national parks of Algeria, in the extreme north-east of the country. It is home to several lakes (including Lake Tonga, whose name is unrelated to Tonga) and a unique ecosystem in the Mediterranean basin, it was created in 1983 and recognized as a biosphere reserve by the UNESCO in 1990. This park is treatened by the creation of a highway in Algeria, which would treathen the rare animals and plants of the park. It has been proposed that the highway should avoid this region and go further south.


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Blida​
he present town, French in character, has well-built modern streets with many arcades, and numbers among its buildings several mosques and churches, extensive barracks and a large military hospital. The principal square, the place d'Armes, is surrounded by arcaded houses and shaded by trees. The centre of a fertile district, and a post on one of the main routes in the country, Blida has a flourishing trade, chiefly in oranges and flour. The orange groves contain over 50,000 trees, and in April the air for miles round is laden with the scent of the orange blossoms. In the public gardens is a group of magnificent olive trees. The products of the neighbouring cork trees and cedar groves are a source of revenue to the town. Sidi-Ahmed El-Kebir, Blida’s founder, is buried in Sidi El-Kebir (an area named after him). He founded Blida in the 16th century.
Al-kawthar Mosque, Blida.

The city occupies the site of a military station in the time of the Romans, but the present town appears to date from the 16th century. A mosque was built by order of Khair-ed-din Barbarossa, and under the Turks the town was of some importance. In 1825 it was nearly destroyed by an earthquake, but was speedily re-erected on a site about a mile distant from the ruins. It was intricately rebuilt of interconnecting alleyways and streets, and was made accessible through the existing six major gates. The gates were as follows:

* Bab Er-Rahba
* Bab Ed-Zair
* Bab El-Khouikha
* Bab Es-Sebt
* Bab Ez-Zaouia
* Bab El-Kbour

Nowadays, those gates no longer exist, but their names are still in use by people in Blida as reference points to locate streets, places, schools and businesses.

It was not till 1838 that Blida was finally held by the French, though they had been in possession of it for a short time eight years before. In April 1906 it was chosen as the place of detention of Behanzin, the ex-king of Dahomey, who died in December of that year.


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Chréa National Park​
The Chréa National Park is one of the smaller national national parks of Algeria. It is located in Blida Province, named after Chréa, a town near this park. The park, located in a mountainous area known as the Blidean Atlas (which is part of the Tell Atlas) includes the ski station of Chréa, one of the few ski stations in Africa where skiing can be done on real snow, and the grotto of Chiffa. It is home to a varied flora and fauna, including its old Atlas Cedar forests, where many Barbary Macaques live.


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Jijel​
Jijel (formerly known as Djidjelli, Gigeri or Gigery) is the capital of Jijel Province in northeastern Algeria. It is flanked by the Mediterranean Sea in the region of Corniche jijelienne, and has an estimated population of 148,000 inhabitants (2007)

Originally a Phoenician trading post, the city passed successively to the Romans (as Igilgili), the Vandals, the Arabs, the Genoese and, in the 16th century, to the Ottoman corsair Hayreddin Barbarossa. In July 1864, the French took the city. Resistance was organized under the direction of Shaban Aga and the French were driven out in October of the same year. Jijel remained a Corsair stronghold until captured by the French in 1839. Strong local resistance, finally subdued in 1851, resulted in the construction of three forts along its southern fringe as well as minimal colonization. The original town was devastated by an earthquake in 1856.


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Medea​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Old Constantine​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Colonial Constantine​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers*​
Algiers (Arabic: الجزائر‎ al-Jazā’ir, Algerian Arabic: Dzayer ([dzæjer] (From kabyle pronunciation[verification needed]), Kabyle: Lezzayer [ldzæjər], French: Alger [ɑlʒe]) is the capital and largest city of Algeria, and the second largest city in the Maghreb (behind Casablanca). According to the 2005 census, the population of the city proper was 1,519,570; for the urban area was 2,135,630; for the metropolitan area 3,518,083.

Nicknamed El-Bahdja (البهجة) or Alger la Blanche ("Algiers the White") for the glistening white of its buildings as seen rising up from the sea, Algiers is situated on the west side of a bay of the Mediterranean Sea. The city name is derived from the Arabic word al-jazā’ir, which translates as the islands, referring to the four islands which lay off the city's coast until becoming part of the mainland in 1525. Al-jazā’ir is itself a truncated form of the city's older name jazā’ir banī mazghannā, "the islands of (the tribe) Bani Mazghanna", used by early medieval geographers such as al-Idrisi and Yaqut al-Hamawi. Algiers is the only Algerian city with an English name different from its French name.

The modern part of the city is built on the level ground by the seashore; the old part, the ancient city of the deys, climbs the steep hill behind the modern town and is crowned by the casbah or citadel, 400 feet (122 m) above the sea. The casbah and the two quays form a triangle.


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers*


----------



## setifis (Jul 23, 2007)

*Algiers*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Djurdjura​
Djurdjura is a mountain range situated in Kabylia (Algeria) within the Djurdjura National Park. Famous mediaevil explorer Ibn Batuta went to Béjaïa through this mountain range. Actually he was heading towards Tunis with a caravan on his jorney for Hajj. He went to Béjaïa from Mitidja, a plain land near Algiers [1]

The Zouaves of the French Army were first raised in Algeria in 1831 with one and later two battalions, initially recruited solely from the Zouaoua, a tribe of Berbers finding homes in the mountains of the Jurjura range (see Kabyles).

Lalla Fatma N'Soumer was among the last to surrender, retreating to a village hidden by the hardest peaks of Djurdjura, Takhlijt n At Aadsou, near Tirourda hill.


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Hoggar
*​
The Ahaggar Mountains (Tuareg: idurar uhaggar), also known as the Hoggar, are a highland region in central Sahara, or southern Algeria near the Tropic of Cancer. They are located about 1,500 km (900 mi) south of the capital, Algiers and just west of Tamanghasset. The region is largely rocky desert with an average altitude of more than 900 metres (2,953 feet) above sea level. The highest peak is at 3,003 meters (Mount Tahat). Assekrem is a famous and often visited point where le Père de Foucauld lived in the summer of 1905.


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

santa_cruz said:


>



thats a great photo! i never see something like that before, thank you


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Madagh Beach - Oran​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers city*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Gouraya Beach - Kabylia*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen - The casbah*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Djurdjura Mountains - Kabylia*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Takesbt Barrage - Melila*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ait guezam - Bejaia
*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oasis in Adrar*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Chelia Mount -Natural park*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Balcons of Ghoufi*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers - General View*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Skikda bay*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Basilic of Saint-Augustin - Annaba city​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ghazaouet church*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bab-el-oued - Algiers*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Maghnia - Tlemcen*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Hydra - Algiers*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*
The casbah
*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba bay*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Relizane - Sahara*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Timimoun- An old saharian empire...*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*West Coast*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Djemila Roman ruins*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Port of Tamentefoust​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sunrise in Sahara*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Babor Mountains*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Mitidja plains*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tipaza Bay- West Algiers*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Santa cruz church - Oran*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*A village near Blida*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The spanish castle - Oran*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Mosthaganem beach*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Jijel coast*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Jijel Coast *


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Edough Mountains*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabyle village*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Winter in setif*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Illizi*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Trekking*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Souk ghardaia*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*huge oasis near ghardaia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ghardaia city*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ksour of taghit*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sahara*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Djemila (جميلة) the best preserved Berbero-Roman ruins in North Africa​*







Roman​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Mitidja - the Switzerland of Algeria*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Boumerdes -Algeria*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Dellys- Boumerdes*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ski Resort - Chréa (1)*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ski Resort - Chréa (2)*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ski Resort - Chréa (3)*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Cross country Dune Skiing, Sahara, Algeria (4)*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran General view*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Rio Salado, El Malah, Oran*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ain el turck - Beach*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Alger Centre by night*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Alger Centre*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers bay*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Casbaah*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers bay*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics :cheers:



santa_cruz said:


> *Cross country Dune Skiing, Sahara, Algeria (4)*


... like this :cheers:


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 14, 2007)

santa_cruz said:


> *The Sahara​*


AMAZING!!


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Aures*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Aures​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ziama Mounsouria port*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Yakouren town*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Masjid-Al-Rahman*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Edough*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Boumerdes*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Annaba*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bejaia city*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sidi Bel Abbes town Hall*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Laghouat*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Laghouat*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The sea from Tenes*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Touareg Castle*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Djurjura forest*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Chréa Forest*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Maghnia in the border with morocco*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Massinissa tombeau de la Chrétienneté*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Marsa Ben M'Hidi*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The Two Brother, Ghazaouet*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Marsa Ben M'Hidi​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bhira*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bhira (2)*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ben M'Hidi (2)*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Figue de Barbarie*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Mostaghanem*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Maghnia*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The Great Erg*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ahaggar*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tipaza​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tipaza (2)*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers*​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers (2) *


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Algiers (3) *​


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tamenfoust ex Lapérouse*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics :cheers: kay:


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome pics :cheers: kay:


thnx for u comments christos


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Madagh beach*


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

santa_cruz said:


> *Sahara*


A leopard in a desert? WTF? God is so marvelous.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

A paradise...


----------



## gunay1 (Dec 14, 2008)

good pictures thanks


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

santa_cruz said:


> *Algiers (3) *​


I have to admit I didn't imagine Algiers like this, but it's logical that the French influence would be so strong! Very nice...


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

tnx All

*Kabylia[1]*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kabylia [2]*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Blida*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Blida...again*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Jijel*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sidi Bel Abbes*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Medea*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ain El turk - Tlemcen*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sidi bel Abbes*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*"Les Andalouses" Beach - Oran*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sidi Bel Abbes​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran​*


----------



## simo13 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tlemcen


----------



## simo13 (Sep 13, 2008)

Tlemcen


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sahara*


----------



## simo13 (Sep 13, 2008)

tlemcen


----------



## simo13 (Sep 13, 2008)

tlemcen


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*The serval cat*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Fennec Fox*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Tlemcen -Sidi Boumediene Mosque*


----------



## simo13 (Sep 13, 2008)

tlemcen


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Kotama Beach - Jijel*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Club des pins Beach - Algiers*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

*Oran​*


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Shems71 (Apr 29, 2004)

Algeria is amazing. I am very proud of my origins!!


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

*Bechar | West Algeria *​


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

*bechar*


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

bechar


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

bechar


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Oran (the second city)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The capital, Alger (Algiers)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


> Oran (the second city)
> 
> ​


Oran looks great :cheers:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

A good-looking country, indeed. And surprisingly diverse, too. :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Mishevy said:


> A good-looking country, indeed. And surprisingly diverse, too. :cheers:


Yes it is a splendid country and to be visited in urgency.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


> *The Tassili Ahaggar desert*


Amazing rock-shape; totally amazing :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Lake near the Djurdjura, province of Tizi-Ouzou*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of medea*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


> *Lake near the Djurdjura, province of Tizi-Ouzou*


Beautiful terrain, land-scapes


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Chenoua bay, province of Tipaza*


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

^^ wow, very nice


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

*Madagh, Oran*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

abdeka said:


> *Chenoua bay, province of Tipaza*


Yes, this little town looking great, very nice :cheers: awesome terrain


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

*Kabilia, Algeria*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Cool photo, looks like a storm is approaching.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Village of Ayth Bu Yucef, province of Tizi-Ouzou*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghoufi balconies, province of Batna*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Ghardaïa*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tassili n'ajjer, province of Tamanrasset*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ahaggar mountains, province of tamanrasset*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djurdjura Mountains, province of Tizi-Ouzou*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*An old railway network, province of Tizi-Ouzou*


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

abdeka said:


> *An old railway network, province of Tizi-Ouzou*



Certainly builded by the French.

I love that, Algeria rocks!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Nijal said:


> Certainly builded by the French.
> 
> I love that, Algeria rocks!


Builded by the Algerians during French colonization.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*SAHARA LANDSCAPES*









































Daggett2008 -flickr


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Adrar (Adghagh)|Sahara|South West*


----------



## Akenadom (Nov 15, 2008)

Argelia is a really beautiful place.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oasis | Khenchela | East North*



















http://photos.linternaute.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Village of Jellel | Khenchela | East North*



















http://photos.linternaute.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Village of Jellel | Khenchela | East North*



















http://photos.linternaute.com/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Village of Tebredgua | Khenchela | East North*



















http://photos.linternaute.com/


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Kabylia village|Central North*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Jijel|North East*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Remila|Khenchela|North East*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Oualdja|Khenchela|North East*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Khengua|North East*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Oued al Arab|Khenchela|North East*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Camels|North East*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Tlemcen Garden|North West*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Constantine|North East*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Beni Saf|North West*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Kabylia|Central North*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Miliana|North West*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Timaghras|Kabylia|Central North*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Marokino said:


> Nice pictures !
> How many tourists visit Algeria each year ?


The number of tourists turns around 2 millions a year, having included the Algerian community abroad.

Touristic sector in Algeria is actually under construction, Algeria wants to receive 4 million tourists by 2015. Incha'allah.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sidi Fredj | Algiers | Central North*



















*mus1962*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Touggourt | Central East*












*By Oua3li Belahsene*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Issendilène | Tassili N'ajjer | Central South*



















*By justinsoul*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Chrea | Atlas Mountains | Central North*



















*ALTASENSIBILIDAD*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Béjaïa | Aiguades | North East *



















*H'senamalou*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Great photos. 



abdeka said:


> Touristic sector in Algeria is actually under construction, Algeria wants to receive 4 million tourists by 2015. Incha'allah.


Does that mean that in the near future they will finally get rid of their stupid visa requirement that travelling around the country for most foreigners is possible in organized groups only?

They should really finally allow foreigners to travel around the country on their own.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Great photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true. Abolition of the emergency State would in a final manner allow to the foreigners to travel alone in the country.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tassili N'ajjer | Tamanrasset | South East*



















*fwek*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tlemcen landscape | North West*



















*moulay.*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Tamokra|Kabylia|Central North*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Ighram|Kabylia|Central North*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Algiers|Central North*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Algiers|Central North*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Skikda|North East*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Constantine|North East*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photo of Constantine with the bridge


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Timgad | Batna | North East*



















http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Jijel | North East*



















http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tikjda | Tizi Ouzou | Central north*



















http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djemila | Sétif | North East*



















http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Kristel | Oran | North West*



















http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Traras monts | Tlemcen | North West*



















http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Bejaia|Northern East*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Oran|North West*


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Tamokra|Kabylia|North East*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bgayet_blues said:


>


The area of this lake looks great, wonderful


----------



## bgayet_blues (Aug 7, 2009)

*Algiers|Central North*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Aïn Témouchent | North West*



















*blownspirit*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Aïn Témouchent | North West*



















*blownspirit*


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Algiers | North centre


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Tindouf | South west *


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djemila | Sétif | North East*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/go-photos/4034405068/sizes/o/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Jijel | North East*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/go-photos/4033958807/sizes/o/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Chréa | Blida | Central North*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/i-hab/4032984893/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Kabylia province | Central North*










http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Beni Izguen | Ghardaïa | Central West*










http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Timgad | Batna | Roman ruins | North East*



http://picasaweb.google.fr/ericfaussil/20081113TimgadAlgRie#5268444152701111138


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Skikda | North East*



http://picasaweb.google.fr/ericfaussil


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photo-updates about Algeria @abdeka


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Nice photo-updates about Algeria @abdeka


Thanks christos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tizi-Ouzou | Central North*



http://picasaweb.google.fr/lethieu39


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djemila | Sétif | North East*



http://picasaweb.google.fr/lethieu39


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Roman ruins?


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> Roman ruins?


Yes!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Annaba | North East*




http://picasaweb.google.fr/tarik.taouche


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tikjda | Central North*





http://picasaweb.google.fr/tarik.taouche


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oran | West Mediterranean*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikarusso/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hoggar Tassili | Tamanrasset | South East*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/denmart...39988/sizes/o/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hoggar Tassili | Tamanrasset | South East*









http://picasaweb.google.fr/lesptitspoix


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
beautifull landscapes


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

abdeka said:


> *Tikjda | Tizi Ouzou | Central north*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. Elle est très belle cette photo. C'est en Kabylie non?

Very nice pics guys.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing new photos from Algeria, abdeka


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> beautifull landscapes


Thanks Rekarte. 



TugaMtl said:


> wow. Elle est très belle cette photo. C'est en Kabylie non?
> 
> Very nice pics guys.


Oui, c'est en Haute Kabylie, à Tizi-Ouzou.



christos-greece said:


> Amazing new photos from Algeria, abdeka


Thanks christos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghoufi Balconies | Batna | North East*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4163702376/sizes/l/in/set-72157622822225809/


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

JC. SAMPERZ said:


> Nice pictures. kay:


Thanks!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

edit


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hoggar Tassili | Tamanrasset | South East*










http://picasaweb.google.fr/karlmaxart


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hoggar Tassili | Tamanrasset | South East*










http://picasaweb.google.fr/karlmaxart


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TAGHIT | SOUTH WEST | (SAOURA)*



Taghit is a town in the Wilaya of Bechar


TAGHIT MOUNTAINS by http://www.flickr.com/photos/aerodrums/









KSAR TAGHIT by http://www.panoramio.com/user/26642?with_photo_id=5252777









TAGHIT HOTEL (panoramio)









TAGHIT 









Saffran flowers hill by kamel torki (panoramio)









ANTAR Mountain (height 2000 m) by kamel torki (panoramio)









BIG FISH by kamel torki (panoramio)









BERBER NOMADS 









Lake near Taghit(kamel torki- panoramio) 









(kamel torki- panoramio) 


















View of the Ksar of Taghit









Berbers by moulay (flickr)









Elaph.com









Flowers


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

"One pic per post", simohamed.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos indeed, but like abdeka said, it would better by one pic per photo...


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry ^ ^ So i continue now 

*TLEMCEN | WEST ALGERIA ( Lalla Setti)*


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TLEMCEN | WEST ALGERIA (Lalla Setti)*


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TLEMCEN |WEST ALGERIA *
by night


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TLEMCEN | WEST ALGERIA *


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TLEMCEN | WEST ALGERIA *

A hold house (old picture) by http://www.flickr.com/photos/cercamon/


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TLEMCEN | WEST ALGERIA*

Medersa (Now museum) http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TLEMCEN | WEST ALGERIA *

Old Zianid mosque in the Mechouar (ancient administrative city of the Zianid kingdom)
by http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TLEMCEN |WEST ALGERIA *

(Inside medersa El-Eubbad)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TLEMCEN | WEST Algeria*

Lalla setti's door 
by http://www.flickr.com/photos/djilo23/


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TLEMCEN | West algeria*

Sidi boumediene mosque entrance 
by http://www.flickr.com/photos/syphax/


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Tlemcen | WEST ALGERIA *

Sidi boumediene mosque minaret 
by http://www.flickr.com/photos/syphax/


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TLEMCEN - West Algeria *

by Moulay (flickr)


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Tlemcen - West algeria *

Medina


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TLEMCEN WEST ALGERIA*
SIDI AALAOUI
by http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergirai/


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*ALGIERS | NORTH CENTRE *

a house in the casbah


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

I`m in shock, for this beautiful country, I wanna go there, but the first thing in my head is "it is cheap ??"


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

mavillav said:


> I`m in shock, for this beautiful country, I wanna go there, but the first thing in my head is "it is cheap ??"


It depends. You need a visa to enter Algeria. The price of airline ticket depends on your itinerary. For the desert, you can take an all inclusive (flight + accommodation + circuit) via a tour operator and you can have around 1000 euros for 10 to 15 days.


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*MOSTAGANEM | WEST MEDITERRANEAN *
author : bledi : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=141829


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Constantine | East


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Constantine | East


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

* TINDOUF | SOUTH WEST *
mosanro | panoramio


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TINDOUF | SOUTH WEST *
mosanro| panoramio


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*TINDOUF | SOUTH WEST *


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

* TIPAZA | NORTH CENTRE *
by http://www.flickr.com/photos/aziouez/


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*GHARDAIA | CENTRE *


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

* GHARDAIA | CENTRE *
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## simohamed13 (Jul 12, 2009)

*Kasbah of Algiers *









By , http://www.panoramio.com/user/3906156?with_photo_id=29499321


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bonitos panoramas.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wonderful Ghardaia. Regards.*


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

ALGIERS | NORTH (capital)| Hydra


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

ALGIERS | NORTH (capital)| Avenue Dr Frantaz Frnoz











[/IMG]http://i49.tinypic.com/2i8gllx.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

ALGIERS | NORTH (capital)| Place Elamir Abed Elkader


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

ALGIERS | NORTH (capital)| El Biar


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

ALGIERS | NORTH (capital)| El Biar


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

ALGIERS | NORTH (capital)| Avenue Dr Frantaz Frnoz


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

ALGIERS | NORTH (capital)| El Biar


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful pictures.kay:


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

Algerian Sahara









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/372222.jpg
http://www.panoramio.com/user/8860?with_photo_id=372222


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/23534748.jpg
http://www.panoramio.com/user/2502173?with_photo_id=23534748


----------



## DorianDr (Mar 31, 2009)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/12121822.jpg
http://www.panoramio.com/user/380730?with_photo_id=12121822


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Spectacular scenery.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Annaba coast | North East*










By zekro
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zekro/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Assekrem | Tamanrasset | South East*










By zoomion
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoomion/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Youf Aghlal | Tamanrasset | South East*










By zoomion
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoomion/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Inberum | Tamanrasset | South East*










By zoomion
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoomion/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Thaggahrat | Tamanrasset | South East*










By zoomion
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoomion/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hoggar Tassili | Tamanrasset | South East*










By zoomion
http://www.flickr.com/photos/zoomion/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from Algeria once again :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great photos from Algeria once again :cheers:


Thanks christos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Chenoua Mount | Tipaza | Central North*



By Roman
http://picasaweb.google.fr/roman.trzaskalik


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome Landscapes! :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Really beuatifull country:cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

samba_man said:


> Awesome Landscapes! :cheers:


Thanks samba_man. :cheers:



Rekarte said:


> Really beuatifull country:cheers:


Thanks Rekarte.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghraib | Ain Defla | North West*










By sidou1313
http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-sidali/


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

^^ True


----------



## mnisar750 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very beautiful


----------



## lomaxe (Sep 18, 2009)

BVD CHE GUEVARA Plc MARTYRS
front de mer

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe.


----------



## lomaxe (Sep 18, 2009)

Le Boulevard Zirout Youcef (Ex. Bd Carnot), établi en terrasse tout le long du Port est bordé de grands édifices, la wilaya (préfecture) de style néo-mauresque, l'Hôtel de Ville, l'Hôtel Es-Safir (Ex. Hôtel Aletti), le Palais Zirout Youcef (Palais Carnot) et les banques.

Enfin, le boulevard CHE-GUEVARA Ernesto ex.Bd de la République, qui mène à la place des Martyres ex. Place du Gouvernement, au pied de la Casbah, et au Boulevard AMILCAR CABRAL (Ex.Bd Anatole France), ainsi qu'à l'Amirauté et à la Darse, ancien port turc aujourd'hui réservé à la marine nationale, aux embarcations de pêche et de plaisance, est considéré comme l'un des plus beaux sites de la capital .
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Azul.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics!!! Impressive. Regards.*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hoggar Tassili | Tamanrasset | South East*










By cratzy
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cratzy/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hoggar Tassili | Tamanrasset | South East*










By cratzy
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cratzy/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hoggar Tassili | Tamanrasset | South East*










By cratzy
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cratzy/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Msid Aicha | Constantine | North East*



By karimelmili
http://www.panoramio.com/user/3017572?with_photo_id=20478387


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tadrar | Mila | Central North*



By karimelmili
http://www.panoramio.com/user/301757...to_id=20478387


----------



## jonathanclark (Mar 4, 2010)

Beautiful country; interesting to see how the French influence is still so present in the architecture, plus the mix of arabic culture and the amazing desert.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Keddara | Boudouaou | Central North*










By Omar Branine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ain Bessem | Bouira | Central North*










By Omar Branine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ain Bessem | Bouira | Central North*










By Omar Branine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome scenery!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> Awesome scenery!


Thanks.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tamanrasset | Hoggar Tassili | South East*



By alain.titus.urbain
http://picasaweb.google.com/alain.titus.urbain


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Timimoun | Adrar | South West*










By Ian Chappel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianchappel/


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

the Adrar picture is very nice


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Constantine | City of Bridges | Central North*

One of the world's oldest cities.










http://www.photolibrary.uk.com/comp....ar_id=20813698


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Constantine | City of Bridges | Central North*










http://www.photolibrary.uk.com/comp....ar_id=20813699


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghoufi Balconies | Batna | North East*










By Zedam Mouhcen
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Beni Haroun Bridge | Mila | North East*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/pointdz/page3/


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Casbah | Algiers | Central North*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/pointdz/page3/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Aghribs | Tizi Ouzou | Central North*










By aabroudj
http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudj/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hoggar Tassili | Tamanrasset | South West*










By Omar Branine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tadrart | Adrar | South West*



By eliane
http://picasaweb.google.fr/elianevincent50


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The last pic is awesome!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Azazga | Tizi-Ouzou | Central North*










By aabroudj
http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudj/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Azazga | Tizi-Ouzou | Central North*










By aabroudj
http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudj/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tizi Ouzou | Central North*











By aabroudj
http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudj/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/4458100471/in/photostream/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/4458100701/in/set-72157623557985057/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/4449777960/in/set-72157623458276237/


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberinsea/4159817521/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tassili N'Ajjer | Illizi*










By jpmiss
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpmiss/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tassili N'Ajjer | Illizi*










By jpmiss
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jpmiss/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Algiers by night | Central North*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/3781303...97499/sizes/l/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Constantine is awesome, good pics. Regards.*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Ras El Hamra, province of ANNABA


http://www.panoramio.com/user/1529015?with_photo_id=16997712


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

View of Algiers by night from the "Aéro-habitat", province of ALGIERS









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudjameur/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

View of Algiers bay from the "Aéro-habitat", province of ALGIERS









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudjameur/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

General view of Oran from the Santa Cruz church, province of ORAN









http://picasaweb.google.fr/duran2512


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I can already imagine how beautiful the sunset must look from Algerian coast.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Djurdjura National Park, province of BOUIRA


http://www.panoramio.com/user/3058929?with_photo_id=21235143


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The Marsa, province of SKIKDA


http://www.panoramio.com/user/1656125?with_photo_id=20954969


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Djurdjura Mount, province of BOUIRA


http://www.panoramio.com/user/1656125?with_photo_id=18806487


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

El Kala, province of EL-TAREF


http://www.panoramio.com/user/1656125?with_photo_id=14578070


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Madagh Beach, province of ORAN









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Îlot des Singes, Stora, province of SKIKDA


http://www.flickr.com/photos/metatla/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Province of TEBESSA


http://www.flickr.com/photos/metatla/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Skikda Bay, province of SKIKDA


http://www.flickr.com/photos/metatla/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Larbi ben m'hidi Sunset, Province of SKIKDA


http://www.flickr.com/photos/metatla/


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW SIMPLY AWESOME ALGERIA


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Congratulations Algiers for making today's banner.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The Djurdjura, province of TIZI-OUZOU









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Boudis port, province of JIJEL









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The Aftis, province of BEJAIA









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Babor Mountains, province of JIJEL









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Central Immidir, province of TAMANRASSET

By voyageur


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Draa-el-Mizan, province of TIZI-OUZOU

http://www.flickr.com/photos/optiker/5078579493/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

The djurdjura, province of BOUIRA

http://picasaweb.google.com/Ottawahull/AlgeriaDec2009Imane#5529017117190937650


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tichy, province of BEJAIA

http://www.flickr.com/photos/musee-abeille-annaba/5121491216/sizes/l/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Beautiful landscapes, nice pics. Regards.*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *Beautiful landscapes, nice pics. Regards.*


Thanks.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Azzazga, province of TIZI-OUZOU

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tripax/4856768314/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Province of BISKRA

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3786059...7624653539302/


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

Que hermosas fotos las de BEJAIA y las de BISKRA


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Ghoufi Canyon, Province of BATNA

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4891558527/sizes/l/in/set-72157624653539302/


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Argelia is awesome!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Ancient village of Ghoufi, Province of BATNA

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3786059...7624653539302/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Chrea, Province of BLIDA

http://www.flickr.com/photos/3073906...43995/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Miramar beach, Province of SKIKDA

flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

beautiful country


----------



## doorstepflowers (Nov 13, 2010)

Wow some of the pictures you've posted are spectacular




http://www.onlinefloristindia.com
http://www.indiafloristshop.com


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

l'algerie est tres belle inchallah je visiterai ce pays un jour


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

alger



























temcen








































































alger


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tagroudja (Bejaïa)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3866151?with_photo_id=44840439


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hassi Messaoud (Ouargla)

http://picasaweb.google.com/VOSGES4X4EVASION


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Djemila (Setif)

http://picasaweb.google.com/peinadocardona3


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Constantine

http://picasaweb.google.com/salimekki


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Sétif

http://www.flickr.com/photos/magiclook/5270246371/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Taksebt (Tizi-Ouzou)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5333414?with_photo_id=45223319


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Aït Halli (Tizi-Ouzou)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5312048?with_photo_id=44926660


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Timgad (Batna)

http://picasaweb.google.com/djaariri


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Megres (Setif)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3595850?with_photo_id=26179649


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Chrea (Blida)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5273337079/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Constantine

http://picasaweb.google.com/S.Priemshiy


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Ancient village of Outrounane (Bejaïa)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nokin_b70/5316849779/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tikjda (Bouira)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/90668?with_photo_id=45917933


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Djurdjura (Tizi-Ouzou)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudjameur/5281404164/sizes/l/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo of Djurdjura.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Hamma Garden (Algiers)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/5410425388/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Djemila (Sétif)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/2729523?with_photo_id=46304070


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Al-Mishwâr (Tlemcen)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5342638564/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tassoust (Jijel)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3209095?with_photo_id=46082137


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

Les photos sont extra, merci Abdeka.


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

thank you


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

aghiles11 said:


> Les photos sont extra, merci Abdeka.


Merci. :cheers:



nermin said:


> thank you


Welcome.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Bejaïa

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5428601641/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Thakhoukhthe, Tizi Ouzou

http://www.panoramio.com/user/3820929?with_photo_id=48002521


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Djurdjura, Bouira


http://forums.infoclimat.fr/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tadrart, Illizi









http://www.flickr.com/photos/trekkingyaventura/5408160366/sizes/l/in/set-72157625829171127/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Taksebt, Tizi Ouzou


http://www.panoramio.com/user/3820929?with_photo_id=48002521


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Jijel

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reeboh/5441041723/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tikjda, Bouira

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5499964170/sizes/l/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Tipaza

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarek_alger_jijel_algerie/5496829072/sizes/l/


----------



## safiot (Oct 14, 2009)

Magnifique !


----------



## ezin (Jul 30, 2008)

wooooooow i should visi algeria !! <3


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tlemcen*


Sans titre de par moulay., sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Algiers*


JET D'EAU -- AXE DECENTRE DROIT par omar "Please More Humor", sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tikjda, Bouira*


Montagnes du Djurdjura par dizay007, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djanet, Illizi*



















https://picasaweb.google.com/zakralm


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

amazing landscape! :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Hoggar Tassili, Tamanrasset*


ALGERIA 2002 DIG00053 par carlopat, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Annaba*


Sea, Earth & sky par Zaphkiell, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

SokoX said:


> Les photos sont tres magnifiques, Abdeka! Fantasme!


:cheers:

*Ghazaouet, Tlemcen*


Le bateau et la brume par Elkhir Sofiane, sur Flickr


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow!!! :cheers:

All those pics show how beatiful seems to be Algeria, would love to go some day. Congratulations and thank you for bringing up those wonderful pictures, please keep them coming


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Thamugadi, Batna*


Timgad, vue sur le site par zedamnabil, sur Flickr









ruine romaine  par bedou2507, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sheraton Hotel, Oran*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41181227


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

thankyou


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

nermin said:


> thankyou


Welcome. :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tikjda, Bouira*


http://forums.infoclimat.fr/topic/45801-meteo-en-algerie/page__st__5180


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Damous, Chlef*


http://www.panoramio.com/user/2817500?with_photo_id=50586606


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Jijel*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/5450546?with_photo_id=50722398


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Madagh, Oran*


No ceiling par ufo79 [crashed] on earth, sur Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Photos in this topic are not being credited properly.

Please take a look at this sticky on how to do so [Flickr]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1317661

This is exactly the reason why Flickr blocked Skyscrapercity this week. Please credit properly, or your photos will be removed. Thanks in advance


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Mansouriah, Jijel*


IMG_1867 par Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djeniene, Batna*


http://www.panoramio.com/user/4735594?with_photo_id=51543866


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tichy, Bejaïa*


Vue sur Melbou, Lota, Aokas, Tichy, Bougie par Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :drool:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Taksebt, Tizi-Ouzou*


Vegetal gap par Smithfield01, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Jijel*


IMG_1787 par Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr


----------



## aghiles11 (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ Paradisiac


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

aghiles11 said:


> ^^ Paradisiac




*Province of Tizi-Ouzou*


Djrjr par Smithfield01, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Azzaba, Skikda*


azzaba par AZZABA, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ouadhia, Tizi-Ouzou*


http://www.panoramio.com/user/1404121?with_photo_id=24940512


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome shots, amazing landscape from Algeria....kay:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

Linguine said:


> awesome shots, amazing landscape from Algeria....kay:


Thanks Linguine.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Annaba*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lola-khalfa/5410040249/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tlemcen
*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elkhir/5686771745/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Blida*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bachir/6604238755/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Blida*


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Constantine*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jcdelgado/746651053/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tlemcen*



















SSCA


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Zaccar Mount, Miliana, Aïn Defla*


Mont Zaccar (Zuccabar) Miliana, Algérie HDR par Mustafiano, sur Flickr


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Djanet*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/shouket/3376467840/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^nice.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

balthazar said:


> ^^nice.


Thanks


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tamanrasset*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/t-said/2004957121/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Ghardaia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/5742215634/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tamanrasset*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/5745642176/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Chrea*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bachir/2757937713/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bougherbal/5422226350/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Jijel*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/jay_nodalo/3002323324/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tlerari/3625140730/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Beni Haroun, Mila*



milev43, on panoramio
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70348771


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Timimoun*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/allibaba/4933882969/sizes/l/in/set-72157624707817779/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tamanrasset*









Smain Mokrane


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Constantine*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eesti/6679381797/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3434597762/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Jijel*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radoubiwan/3958588033/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks.

*Djemila*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pjwar/1139576064/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rapidtravelchai/6089443546/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Setif*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mephistomori/4678524612/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6841254239/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Love it..


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you.

*Tipaza*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albatros11/4000765861/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gostokom/4762059106/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Djurdjura*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/albatros11/6574446621/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Timimoun*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quinua/










SSC Algeria


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Argélia é muito lindaaa, que país com belas paisagens


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Obrigada


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

spectacular images from Algeria...:cheers2:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Linguine.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Illizi*









Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tlemcen*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergirai/3116019719/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergirai/3116019727/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/abroudj/6334958583/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3243159407/sizes/l/in/set-72157613227352610/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/naim_hallal/5547383559/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Aures, Ghoufi*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/5306006766/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/5208168541/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Skikda*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/regov/5271598087/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tlemcen*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jazair/5983791907/









http://legratincairote.blogspot.com/


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Aures looks great!


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Sahara*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/5183575735/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Constantine*




























SSC Algeria


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Timgad*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/haqqoo/5950093822/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Ighzer*









http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org/...mid=27&func=detail&catid=15&id=389&p=5&l=1366


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Annaba*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6533609513/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Constantine*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7170911554/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lomaxe/7135430111/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Ighilghili said:


> *Sahara*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow!...


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Algerian desert :cheers:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ Nice.

*Timimoun*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2499464487/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolofornaseri/5441420113/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Jijel*









http://www.visoterra.com/voyage-pre...a&utm_medium=Images&utm_term=jijel port ziama









http://www.photosdalgerie.com/postcards.php?image_id=779&sessionid=7e6f183e76986aaa857990cb54bdd639


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tiddis (Castellum Tidditanorum)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1589932342/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1589929534/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Oran*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lyrics/7251185184/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Miliana, Aïn Defla*


milianaa par A L G E R I A, sur Flickr


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Bastion de France*









Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*El Oued*









Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Assekrem*









Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tlemcen | Al Mishwar | Zianid Dynasty*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/krim_abla/6322949052/sizes/l/in/set-72157628078585534/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos....kay:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Blida*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bachir/3591086050/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Annaba*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=23615781&order=date_desc&user=1529015


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cabanad/7663267904/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*









SSC Algeria


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Jijel*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4696746067/sizes/l/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Cherchell*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/5201559725/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Sahara*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paradoxxxart/6721417515/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tamanrasset*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/padraig13/6886934683/sizes/l/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tipaza*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/khalilseddiki/2126038530/sizes/l/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Jijel*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5157418


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Khemis Miliana*









http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/3894/4387895153c625d52c9cb.jpg


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Skikda*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/metatla/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Setif*









Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Hodna*









Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Aures*









Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*El Mahdia*









Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*kabylie*









taken by dz.forever


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabylie*









taken by dz.forever


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Cherchell*









Fanfare à Cherchell par albatros11, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Cherchell*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarek_a...n/photostream/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









Oran city Algérie - Algeria, Wahran - مدينة وهران الجزائر par menosultra, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









JARDIN-D-ESSAI-ALGER par yazid3d, sur Flickr


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

nermin said:


> *Oran*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooow beautiful:cheers:
Wahrane, my favourite city in Algeria


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippemarquand/6885590184/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/aquart/5170035825/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/f5msr/6921383930/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Kamal80 said:


> Wooow beautiful:cheers:
> Wahrane, my favourite city in Algeria


thanks kamal , Wahrane is a very special city :cheers:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Stora*









Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*SIDI BEL ABBES *


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/70925530.jpg
par mo35ab


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Constantine









P1030571-P1030575.jpeg par velobistrotdodo, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Blida*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

MEDEA









By thomaseagle


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

ALGIERS


Algiers par nicksmerrill, sur Flickr


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Djurdjura*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5517273306/sizes/l/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria...n/photostream/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Village d'El Hammam 









Taken by dz.forever


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Setif*








by magiclook


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Djmila The Roman City
*


Djmila The Roman City par magiclook, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/reeboh/...n/photostream/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*constantine*









Pont Sidi M'Cid par Dzcom25, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*oran*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/midi30/...n/photostream/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*

landscape of Kabylie par OualiBelahsene, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









taken by wald el bled


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/2320689...n/photostream/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/assiabak


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/ivano.piantanida


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen *


Tlemcen Court of Justice in Imama (Mansourah) par lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Mausoleum , Tipaza*


Mausoleum_by_gostokom par Gostokom -, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikjda*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/2158506...65797/sizes/l/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Miliana*


MALIANA par A L G E R I A, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran *









Oran, Sheraton complex par lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*








Grande Poste, Alger par Philippe Marquand, sur Flickr


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

What an amazing country! Keep on posting guys! :cheers:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

EDIT


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

seem said:


> What an amazing country! Keep on posting guys! :cheers:


thanks a lot seem


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*jijel *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brouill...n/photostream/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Cuicul | Ancient city of Djemila *









http://picasaweb.google.fr/114041042284103379421


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Cathedrale Sacré-Coeur 
*

Cathédrale du Sacré-Coeur, Alger par AlgerienBBA, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Chellata *


Col de Chellata ... 1400m par AlgerienBBA, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

http://picasaweb.google.fr/assiabak


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

By Jerome.Linher
http://picasaweb.google.fr/Jerome0025


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

By Rémi
http://picasaweb.google.fr/vuillotremi


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

By BigBadi
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigbadi/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

By Marc Reixach Foto
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotomarcblanes/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/musee-a...24587/sizes/l/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

azanbbs said:


> hey what's this? house?


a house !! in what pic azanbbs ?


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*








http://picasaweb.google.fr/110799666535857155734


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Collo*









COLLO - EN NESSA par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Miramar , Skikda *










by Metatla


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tissemsilt*








http://www.panoramio.com/user/409263...to_id=66284809


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran *


Le Meridien Oran Hotel & Convention Center—Exterior - Rendering par LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran *


wahran By Night par saky., sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Chrea*


Chrea par Abdou.W, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*


Couleurs Simple par Aberkane Oussama, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*skikda*


algerie vue du ciel par yassine brik par YSBK, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba*


algerie vue du ciel par yassine brik par YSBK, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*the algerian sahara*


algerie vue du ciel par yassine brik par YSBK, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Miliana*


1a7d12c6f0e07547e96569cacd2ac2dc par YSBK, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*


E n o u g h. par Юu, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*


08 par Fouados, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*The Ghoufi Canyon, Batna*


Downtown Ghoufi par Aoures, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Yakouren*


Mosquée d' Ait Aissi (Yakouren) par dizay007, sur Flickr


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful pics Nermin :cheers:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippemarquand/6885565036/in/photostream/


----------



## agus_southMVD (Feb 12, 2012)

That last picture is just what I wanted to find when I came to this thread: Neat plazas, and awesome eclectic architecture :cheers:


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*The Djudjura, Tizi Ouzou*



abdou.dashi
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78730647


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

agus_southMVD said:


> That last picture is just what I wanted to find when I came to this thread: Neat plazas, and awesome eclectic architecture :cheers:


Thanks, I'm glad you liked it :cheers:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Cherchell *

Roman Temple (the previous name of the city is Iol)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarek_alger_jijel_algerie/5836059446/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Cherchell*

Museum









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarek_alger_jijel_algerie/5835508075/in/photostream/



> The Phoenicians of Carthage settled at Cherchell in the 4th century BC and named the town Iol or Jol. The town became a part of the kingdom of Numidia under Jugurtha, who died in 104 BC. The town became very significant to the Berber monarchy and generals of Numidia. The Berber Kings Bocchus I and Bocchus II lived there, as occasionally did other Kings of Numidia. Situated in an area called Mauretania, which was a part of the Numidian kingdom.


The city was renamed Caesaria or Caesarea, in honor of the emperor.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Sahara*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarek_alger_jijel_algerie/5673951780/in/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Sahara*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarek_alger_jijel_algerie/5673944022/in/photostream/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*


SQUARE PORT SAID par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78747151


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









Le Meridien Oran Hotel & Convention Center—Exterior at night par LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ain Abessa, Sétif*









Ain Abessa http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8128071185/in/photostream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Zemmouri*









http://www.facebook.com/aberkaneoussama/photos_stream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Boumerdes*









http://www.facebook.com/aberkaneoussama/photos_stream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Boumerdes*









http://www.facebook.com/SowArt.dz/photos_stream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Kaddara*









http://www.facebook.com/SowArt.dz/photos_stream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Taghit*









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.483318505026491.84045448.153217248036620&type=3


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Taghit*









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.483318505026491.84045448.153217248036620&type=3


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.400584709969849.105662.388604914501162&type=3


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tassili n'Ajjer, Illizi*


Donkey Trekking in the Tassili par ravpix, sur Flickr


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/AngelArtsPhotography/photos_stream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Skikda*









http://www.facebook.com/zedamnabil/photos_stream


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

beautiful pictures Ighilighili.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ Thanks


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Chenoua Mount, Tipaza*









saminkarb http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8246715992/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Man,I'm really impressed that very few in this parts of the world know Algeria has so much to offer..and it must be the other way around too I guess.Its a shame..
Thanks for sharing the amazing pics!


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ Thanks :cheers:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tlemcen*









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.492695124096752.119854.353550011344598&type=3


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Ain Temouchent*









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sidna...ant-365-jour/130325860363877?sk=photos_stream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tlemcen*









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sidna...ant-365-jour/130325860363877?sk=photos_stream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tlemcen*









http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tabet-Aoul-Ismahane-PHOTOGRAPHIE-/353550011344598?sk=photos_stream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Oran*









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.492695124096752.119854.353550011344598&type=3


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.288053104644212.69548.288048874644635&type=3


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*









http://www.facebook.com/Club.Photographie.Equinoxe/photos_stream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Jijel*









http://www.facebook.com/zedamnabil/photos_stream


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Beni Ourtilane, Setif*


Algerian nature photography http://www.facebook.com/pages/Algerian-nature-photography/271043779663614


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos...:cheers:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

^^ Thanks Linguine.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Béjaïa*









Semmani Samir 
http://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Art.Architecture/photos_stream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Algerian-nature-photography/271043779663614?sk=photos_stream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Medghassen | Numidian Mausoleum | 300 B.C | Batna*


Le Medracem par dopodormo, sur Flickr


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algiers*


Sanctuaire du Martyrs par nabilos50d, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Timimoun*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tikjda*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bejaia*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice of Bejaia with the snowcapped mountains in the background. :cheers:


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Constantine*


Constantine, Algeria by Alaa Benz, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Madagh Beach, Oran*


Madagh Plage by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

assekram tamenrasset










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...=o.28225816957&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

what a wonderful and great country! nice photos


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

kay:

*Oran | West Mediterranean










*www.flickr.com/photos/mikarusso/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Landscape of Kabylia*


landscape of Kabylie by OualiBelahsene, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Algerian Sahara


IMG_1801 by Tarek Boudjedri, on Flickr


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Mostghanem*


Mostaganem Trip (21) par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Constantine *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Give credits at photo, or i will delete it.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Give credits at photo, or i will delete it.


+1.

Christos, you're a moderator now. Congrats!


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tikjda National Park, Bouira*


Enfin la fin... par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Theniet El Had National Park, Tissemsilt*


Theniet El Had par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Downtown Algiers


Didouche Mourad Alger by dzpixel, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Ighilghili said:


> *Mostghanem*
> 
> 
> Mostaganem Trip (21) par Moeqrie, sur Flickr



gorgeous pic....thanks Ighilghili. :cheers:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks, it's my pleasure.


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*


pont suspendu ...Constantine par alidz31, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi ouzou*


Barage de Taksebt , Tizi ouzou ,Algérie(Algeria) par albatros11, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Chrea*


LA ROSE DES NIEGES par CHREA (blida), sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Algiers


Square Port Saïd - Sortie du Théâtre National Algérien by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Algiers sea front


Panoclean par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Lalla-Khadîdja Mount, Bouira*


Tikjda-Le mont Lalla Khedidja par brahimait70, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Hoggar*


Algerie - Hoggar par cratzy, sur Flickr


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*The Hoggar Mountains
*









Photograph by Brigitte Djajasasmita
http://twistedsifter.com/2013/01/the-hoggar-mountains-ahaggar-of-algeria/


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ :shocked:



Riq-10 said:


> *Hoggar*
> 
> 
> Algerie - Hoggar par cratzy, sur Flickr


I wanted to quote and comment on at least a hundred pictures in this thread. Algeria is amazing, and Constantine is one of the most beautiful cities I have ever seen, but I tend to be more attracted to nature than cities and this picture above is mesmerizing. If instead of those Jeeps, they were futuristic machines, I would have sworn this picture was taken on another world. AMAZING! :shocked:

:cheers:


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Annaba* _North East of Algeria _


seraidi par lola khalfa, sur Flickr


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*The Mountains of Assekrem (South of Algeria) at 4 AM.*


Assekrem par Patrick57, sur Flickr


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Jijel*










Les Aftisses by Sam Semmani http://500px.com/photo/17103841


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Roman Ruins in Setif


Algeria : Djemila #1 by foto_morgana, on Flickr


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Algiers Garden Experiments
*









Jardin d'essai by belakhdar raouf on







http://500px.com/photo/25432525


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

beautiful pictures of Algeria.


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> beautiful pictures of Algeria.


Thank you my dear


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Tikjda National Park*










National Park mountain in Tikjda by Mehdi Moeqrie  on 500px


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Fay-control said:


> Thank you my dear


 No problem but I'm a man.:lol:


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> No problem but I'm a man.:lol:


Sorry i thought you were a women :lol: your avatar deceived me
So thank you mate


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

Camping in *Laghouat* 










Camping in Laghouat by Helifa Mohamed Amine on 500px


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Tiaret*










Open sky Tiaret by Youcef Bendraou on 500px


----------



## apocalypto1 (Jan 21, 2013)

What a beautiful country !!


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Tizi Ouzou*









Chettouh Nabil http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.451924878164709.107469.451896434834220&type=1


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Khemis Miliana*


Khemis Meliana par hmpicturing, sur Flickr


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Ain Safra* (Prehistoric rock carving) 









Angel Arts Photo Design http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...5219125&type=1


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Beni Haroun, Mila*


Bridge over Beni Haroun par el-moorish, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Jardin D'essai , Algiers*


Jardin par moon-ya, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba*


Algeria, Annaba . city center, Revolution street, ex Bertagna Annaba Algeria / centre ville. le cours de la revolution ex Bertagna Bone Algerie Annaba 002 par setboun photos, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Skikda*


Algeria Skikda par Morton1905, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen *


Tlemcen mariott renaissance  par jazair, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Jardin d'essai - Algiers*


Old Tree - Jardin d'essai - Algiers - Algeria par milkahizo, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tassili *


Les Bumpers de Flipper - The Pinball Bumpers par Jp Racine, sur Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

beautiful pictures Nermin.:cheers:


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Tamanrasset*









Conversation with Eternity by Victoria Rogotneva on 500px


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Oran*









Santa Cruz Oran Algeria by Amine GOUGAM on 500px


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Gouraya*










La crique de Gouraya by Samir Bzk on 500px


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Algiers*










Daybreak on Algiers by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane on 500px


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Oran*









Oran (Algeria) Tilt Shift by Amine GOUGAM


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Bejaia*









Bejaia snow yellow by Barka Mohamed


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> beautiful pictures Nermin.:cheers:


with pleasure


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tipaza*


CET Tipaza par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Chrea*


Chrea par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tipaza*


Tipaza Matares par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Blida *


Parc de loisirs de Blida  par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*La corne d'or* *Tipaza*


La corne d'or par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Algiers*









Heading Home by Monzer Tohme


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen  , Andalusian studies centre*









Tahar 29 http://www.panoramio.com/photo/84948556


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

* lac de Reghaïa*


Lac par nabilos50d, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers *









Wael Moda http://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Art..../photos_stream


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Algiers Test Garden*










Amazigh Yacine Photography http://www.facebook.com/AmazighYacinePhotographie?ref=stream


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabilya*









http://www.facebook.com/moiz.bouldou.../4252331440569


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*


constantine, algeria par mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algeria beautiful Sahara*









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...5587401&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Setif*









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7660093&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba *









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=423690037718461&set=p


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*THE ALGERIAN SAHARA *









By tenere_verso
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarek_alger_jijel_algerie/


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Algiers
*








http://www.facebook.com/bonnesadresses.dz


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









http://www.facebook.com/groups/dzclubphoto/


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Algiers*









http://www.facebook.com/bonnesadresses.dz


----------



## Thug-Life (May 20, 2009)

*Tipaza*


Kbour-er-Roumia par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


----------



## Thug-Life (May 20, 2009)

*Garden in Algiers
*

Jardin d'essai El Hamma par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## Archispiration (Mar 16, 2013)

wow bejaia


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oasis of Taghit, Bechar*


Nabil Chettouh http://www.facebook.com/nnchettouh


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...ze=2048,1211


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Colo*


Port de Collo. par Aissam Moumen, sur Flickr


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

iñaki do campo gan


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.225983094121061.67258.225881750797862&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*








Alger centre par Bendjelloul fouad, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Loup Ait http://www.facebook.com/louniss


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Lac mezaia , Bejaia*









http://www.facebook.com/Cherchell1/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Erraguen, Jijel*


blekleroc http://www.panoramio.com/user/7291053?with_photo_id=88300425


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tipaza*


Abdel Kader http://www.facebook.com/houhi.kouki


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djurdjura, Bouira*


Paradise on earth par Mebarki Razine, sur Flickr


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Pique d'Aharan Tamanrasset
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8584137923/in/photostream


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Medea*









http://www.facebook.com/LolaKhalfaPhotography/photos_stream


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tipaza*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/f5msr/8...n/photostream/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Eloued


algerie vue du ciel par yassine brik par YSBK, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Setif*


266fa10cd2f616b4f0684885600289a9 par YSBK, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Sidi Hosni*


algerie vue du ciel par yassine brik par YSBK, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Mila*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...=o.28225816957&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Mosque of Emir abd Elkader .*


Emir Abdelkader Mosque (Inside) par Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

* Adekar*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Algerian Sahara , expect the unexpected*









https://picasaweb.google.com/1162992...69734656882898


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

:lol: wth


----------



## TAHIA DZ 2009 (Feb 9, 2009)

La mosquée Émir
Abdelkader est très belle, en espérant y aller un jour la voir Inchallah....


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Cherchell*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarek_a...n/photostream/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Algerian Sahara*


IMG_1801 par Tarek Boudjedri, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

IMG_2243 par Tarek Boudjedri, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Aurelius Augustinus church, Annaba*


Jalel l'Apiculteur © http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87395727


Jalel l'Apiculteur © http://www.panoramio.com/photo/87278091


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tipaza*


Caessar Cherchell https://www.facebook.com/Cherchell1


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Miliana*









http://www.facebook.com/BeauteAlgerienneAlgerianBeautyJmalAljzayry/photos_stream


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Seddouk, Béjaïa*









Bilel Lahneche Snik https://www.facebook.com/bilel.lahneche


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Media*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1572647511600_1048264890_n.jpg&size=2048,1392


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Jijel*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...54744.100001444598972&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algerian Sahara*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...123.1073741825.128646223904516&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabilya*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/8839781...n/photostream/


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Beautiful


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Hassoun said:


> Beautiful


thanks


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Miliana*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...=o.28225816957&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Lac of Tonga*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

nermin said:


> *Algerian Sahara*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow!! :cheers: 

best photo I have seen in the whole month


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Dhaya Lake, Médéa*


Tamezguida Lac Dhaya , Medea , ALGERIA. par pedro ben, sur Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

nermin said:


> *Lac of Tonga*


Yall have cypress trees in Algeria?

This looks like it could be in Mississippi :cheers:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

musiccity said:


> Yall have cypress trees in Algeria?
> 
> This looks like it could be in Mississippi :cheers:



yes we do :yes:, Algeria is so big you can find anything here


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Mosque of Boussaada*









http://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Art.Architecture?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bourj bou Arriredj*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...43031.162764913811452&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen*









http://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Art.Architecture?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Algiers*









http://www.facebook.com/architecture.aujourdhui?ref=stream&hc_location=stream


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

DSC_4832 par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba *









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Lac of Tonga*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The port of kala *









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...811452.-2207520000.1367333470.&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Twins , El Ghazaouat*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...811452.-2207520000.1367333812.&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...811452.-2207520000.1367334024.&type=3&theater


----------



## Fay-control (Aug 25, 2012)

*Constantine*


bridges, cliffs, sunset, constantine, algeria par mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Algerian Sahara*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...022627.-2207520000.1367417280.&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Algerian Sahara*









http://www.facebook.com/sahara.dz/photos_stream


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Fay-control said:


> *Constantine*
> 
> 
> bridges, cliffs, sunset, constantine, algeria par mariusz kluzniak, sur Flickr


wow  the best he had seen for the last time, :applause: I want to go there


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Bouzedjar, Oran*


https://www.facebook.com/mariohamid.hamidovski


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Zig_Zag said:


> wow  the best he had seen for the last time, :applause: I want to go there


Thanks Zig Zag :cheers:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Constantine its fabulous , and the nature in Algeria its beautiful ..


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Dr.Luay said:


> Constantine its fabulous , and the nature in Algeria its beautiful ..


Thanks Dr.Luay peace and love from Algeria to Palestine :hug:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

* jardin d'essai * . *Algiers*


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

nermin said:


> Thanks Dr.Luay peace and love from Algeria to Palestine :hug:


Thanks @nermin , Greetings and love from Palestine to Algeria and Algerian people ..


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...175345795957927_1583257242_n.jpg&size=960,720


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Beni Aziz*

Panorama - Beni Aziz by Bled Runner, on Flickr


----------



## sam_18 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Tlemcen *


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ain Taya*

Surcouf by Mohhaider, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Miliana*

Mont Zeccar (Zuccabar) Miliana, Algérie by Mustafiano, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Roman Ruins, Djemila*

Roman Ruins of Djemila #5 by Bled Runner, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Mila, The Lake*

Mila Lake by Aydin-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*

Alger : Entre rails et mer by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Medea*

Tamesguida - Medea by intasko, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Boumadfaa*

boumadfaa by CANON G10, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Sétif, Roman amphitheater*

Roman Ruins of Djemila #4 by Bled Runner, on Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Gulf of Béjaia*









ArtSamy Ali Bey https://www.facebook.com/malibey1


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabilya*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Miliana*

hdr corel miliana(jan 2012) by salahmiliana, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tipaza*

matares tipaza by A L G E R I A, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Chrea*

chrea by A L G E R I A, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Médéa*

Place d'Armes - Medea - Algeria by intasko, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tamezguida*

Landscape by le-jazzu, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Chifa*

chifa ( blida ) by A L G E R I A, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tlemcen*

route de Telemcen / road to telemcen ALGERIA by dzpixel, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Marsa Ben Mehidi*

Marsa Ben Mehidi, 2e Moscarda by pdisparu, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tigzirt*

TIGZIRT SUR MER TIZI OUZOU KABYLIE ALGERIE  by LAKABYLIEVERTE, on Flickr


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

:cheers: Beautiful Algeria


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Cherchel*

Green park by magic_med, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Rain Drops said:


> :cheers: Beautiful Algeria


Thank you Rain Drops


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bejaia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aminedries/8676094576/


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

As usual @algeriAholic great photos from amazing and lovely Algeria .. Thanks


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Dr.Luay said:


> As usual @algeriAholic great photos from amazing and lovely Algeria .. Thanks


much appreciated Dr.Luay, glad you like them and welcome one more time :cheers:


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Mostaghamen*

Mostaghanem by Asma DBI, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Sétif*

ISM setif algeria  by houssem | B.D.Prod, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bou Saada*

Les cascades de Moulin Ferrero by Omar Dakhane, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bejaia*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aminedries/8675952324/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*

PANORAMIQUE ALGER CENTRE by omar lomaxe, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Biskara*

0096 Pass ved El Kantara Biskra 251210 by Nassima Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Oran*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8869887859/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bouzedjar*

Alien camp ? by Μοε Εη, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

As always algeriAholic beautiful pics from the beautiful Algeria , Thanks :cheers:


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Jijel*

Corniche Jijel by le bioss, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

nermin said:


> As always algeriAholic beautiful pics from the beautiful Algeria , Thanks :cheers:


welcome nermin :cheers:


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Guelta of the Essendilene Canyon*

Eau de vie / Water of life by Clément Racineux, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Blida*

blida  by A L G E R I A, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

^^ Amazing photos from Algeria .. thanks @algeriAholic for sharing ..


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Dr.Luay said:


> ^^ Amazing photos from Algeria .. thanks @algeriAholic for sharing ..


Thank you so much Dr.Luay for your kind comments, and you're welcome anytime bro  .


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

algeriAholic said:


> Btw, who's WE?


i posted this pic and then fay control posted again that's why i said we


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

nermin said:


> i posted this pic and then fay control posted again that's why i said we


That's quite alright dear.


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabilya*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikejda*









Copyright Tous droits réservés par xpixelsign http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria...n/photostream/


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Biskra* 









Newprince's Photography https://www.facebook.com/pages/Newprinces-Photography/428797403840744


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Oran,Santa Cruz Castel*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=588044991230268&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Sidi Fredj*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=471738866248283&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*The Lake of Tipaza*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200797879981475&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

yep! it sure has :cheers:


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Cherchelle








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151648057231600&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Jardin d'Essai, Algiers*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=207224139425830&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tipaza*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=206930522788525&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tizi Ouzou*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=441011235994101&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bordj Mira Falls*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200703704329676&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Jardin d'Essai, Algiers*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=341090049327376&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Jijilian Coasts*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1542380568256&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Sétif*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1678725458141&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Djurdjura *

Montagnes du Djurdjura by dizay007, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Algiers*


Algiers, Algeria por varlamov, no Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

FAAN said:


> Really nice pics of Algeria!


Thank you FAAN


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*








https://www.facebook.com/pages/Les-Bonnes-Adresses-en-Alg%C3%A9rie/419476318141409?id=419476318141409&sk=photos_stream


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kala*








https://fr-fr.facebook.com/pages/Alg%C3%A9rie/205283782475?id=205283782475&sk=photos_stream


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*








https://fr-fr.facebook.com/pages/Alg%C3%A9rie/205283782475?id=205283782475&sk=photos_stream


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bechar*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=522179487841144&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*jardin d'essais*








https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=o.28225816957&type=3


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200657995446559&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Blida*








https://fr-fr.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=495456467172834&set=pb.126624777389340.-2207520000.1370890715.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Colo*








https://fr-fr.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=489873451064469&set=pb.126624777389340.-2207520000.1370890715.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Naama*








https://fr-fr.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=480622945322853&set=pb.126624777389340.-2207520000.1370890715.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Guelma*








https://fr-fr.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=479307422121072&set=pb.126624777389340.-2207520000.1370890715.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Cherchelle*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/boutarouk/7954830748/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Sidi Amer*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/boutarouk/7009446971/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tipaza*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/boutarouk/6850958391/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Boukerden*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/boutarouk/6318958512/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Khenchela*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/boutarouk/5658564663/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Sidi Fredj*

Plage Ouest Sidi Fredj HDR by cherif.alger, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*

Sortie nocturne au Jardin d'Essai par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*The Fort of Santa Cruz, Oran*

Fort de Santa Cruz by MC-URBEX, on Flickr


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Great your country :applause:

Would like to see Portugal and Algeria with more relations. In Europe only France has a lot of familiarity with Algeria due your common history in the past.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

thank you Cbr Domes :cheers: , concerning the relationships between both countries Portugal and Algeria, there were already a huge historical relations since the middle ages (even more than France) due to the Geographical proximity which are reflected on the ground nowadays with further strong economical relations and political as well, i share your Aspirations Cbr Domes to with regard to the future relationships  .


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*La Madrague*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/7989679500/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tikedjda*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/8904891864/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bologhine, Algiers*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/8648299087/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*St, la cote*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/6971980802/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ghoufi*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/5208168541/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*El Biban*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/7644942906/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Annaba*

bone sortie nocturne by lola khalfa, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Seraidi*

Air d'automne à Seraidi by *Crazy Diamond*, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Azzaba*

HDR TEST 1 by AZZABA, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ghoufi*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/algeria_imaging_pro/5805424525/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Annaba, El Mountazah*

Algeria ~ Annaba - Seraidi - Al Motanazah by Ibrahim Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Cap De Garde*

Vivier by *Crazy Diamond*, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Chrea*

chrea la nuit by CHREA (blida), on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Annaba*

PLAGE DE ST CLOUD (ANNABA) by zekro, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*

Couleurs Simple by Aberkane Oussama, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Notre Dame d'Afrique*

Notre-Dame d'Afrique by Aberkane Oussama, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kabylia*

Paradise on earth by Mebarki Razine, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*

Daybreak on Algiers III by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Jijel*

Les Aftis et el Mansouria Jijel by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Béchar*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201446497152859&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Djemila*

Djemila by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Guelma*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8374375490/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tebessa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abirkabour/6104564884/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ait abdelali*

Azul ... by scientech, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*








http://bledrunner.tumblr.com/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Taghit*

Untitled by Bled Runner, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Boujie*








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201212415702427&set=o.407586069332276&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

De retour de Bechar by BigBadi™ ForcesDZ.com, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tizi Ouzou*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=260644610740946&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ancient Kalama (Guelma)*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=608901629127950&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ancient caesarea (Cherchelle)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarek_alger_jijel_algerie/5836060510/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Old dam in southern Algeria










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=620773871268311&set=o.242302962570612&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tikjda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4568256218984&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bejaia*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200142680225078&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/dzclubphoto/?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Mascara*

Mascara l'ancienne Place Gambetta, actuellement " Sou-la place" Algérie Algeria by menosultra, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Constantine*








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0718963988013.456372.782863012&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Zemmouri*

zemmouri by Aberkane Oussama, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bouzedjar*

Plage de Bouzedjar In Timouchent by Makhlouf-, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Béni Saf*

Béni-Saf, Algérie by omarbrahami, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Hadjout*

Le beau vignoble par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Zéralda*

Zéralda by piwiyan, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Caroubier Beach*

La plage du caroubier par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Chrea*

Chrea par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Blida*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7481743134/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Beni Hawa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6966455502/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Caroubier*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7444236388/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Chrea*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6947255401/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tenes*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7342727076/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Hammam Alouan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5543904006/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*

Vue sur Alger par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Corne d'Or*

CET Tipaza par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tipaza*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6602508521/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bologhine*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7413417000/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Chanoua*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7834937272/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Beni Hawa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/59818[email protected]/7913694686/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Médéa*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7158335833/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Menacer *

Menacer "le barage" par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Chrea*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=519954204720351&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tlemcen, Al-Mishwâr (since XIIIth century)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5342638564/sizes/l/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Timgad, The Arch of Trajan*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nabiln73/5574966472/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tlemcen, Andalusian studies centre*








*by Yassine Hamoudi*
posted by nermin


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Djemila, Temple Septimien*

Djemila - Temple Septimien par Morio60, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Guelma, Roman Theater*








Oksana Shepilova https://plus.google.com/116002791555510831720


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Oran, Santa Cruz Fort*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/amazighland/8054255798/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers, Qasbah (old town)*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5800352765/in/photostream


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Lake in Tipaza *

Petit Lac par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Constantine*

Pont Sidi M'Cid. #Constantine #Algerie #Algeria #Streetphotography #Landscape #bridge #telepherique par muslimtripper, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Lala Khdidja*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=479900298750916&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Oran*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=479898982084381&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Béjaia*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=478439055563707&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=477935522280727&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Annaba*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=477836305623982&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tassili N'ajjer*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=476889165718696&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Cap Carbone*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=476495609091385&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=476340632440216&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Akfadou*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=474621635945449&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Annaba*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=474098315997781&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tipaza*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=473024036105209&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ziama Mansouria*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=473001439440802&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Médéa*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=473001182774161&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=472491786158434&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Taghit*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=472454526162160&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Béchar*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=472454256162187&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Annaba*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=469885973085682&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Skikda*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=469675523106727&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

^^ as usual Algeria it's just amazing and wonderful land .. thanks @algeriAholic ..


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Dr.Luay said:


> ^^ as usual Algeria it's just amazing and wonderful land .. thanks @algeriAholic ..


thanks alot Dr.Luay for the kind comments of yours! and welcome at anytime :cheers:


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Cbr Domes said:


> I love your Sahara Desert, the cities in the desert, the Oasis and palm trees :drool:


thank you Cbr Domes for the nice description :cheers: , i'm gonna try to post some more saharan scenes later on


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Djbel Wahch, Constantine*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=467820879958858&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Gardaia*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=467692356638377&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bou Saada*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=467585299982416&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Illizi*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=467218623352417&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Mila*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=463512137056399&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Oran*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=463503937057219&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tipaza*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=463226513751628&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tissemsilet*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=461995800541366&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ouaragla*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=460881780652768&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bejaia*

Béjaia par Abdenour Beno, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ghardaia*

GHARDAIA par tebril55, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*

LE SENAT par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tassili N'ajjar*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8715660651/


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Taksabet Dam*

Barage de Taksebt , Tizi ouzou ,Algérie(Algeria) par albatros11, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kabylian Village*

Sans titre de par ⴰⴽⴱⴰⵢⵍⵉ, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Beni Abbes*

Le fleuve Saoura et Beni-Abbès (Algérie) par Beyday, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Iferhounene, Tizi Ouzou*

Djurdjura par hakimoun, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Annaba*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=468933496529733&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=450402718367341&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Djurdjura*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=444752792265667&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tizi Ouzou*

Sans titre de par ⴰⴽⴱⴰⵢⵍⵉ, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ain Témouchent*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=435499479857665&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bordj Bou Arréridj*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=428353393905607&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Lakhdaria*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=427238174017129&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Beni Haroun*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=427234440684169&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Djanet "Saharan Region" Under The Snow*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=417147311692882&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*El Kala*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=405849766155970&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Annaba*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=405029462904667&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Skikda*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=403517753055838&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tamanrasset*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=482904431783836&set=a.154423261298623.39485.154099304664352&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Timgad (Roman Ruins)*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=605462039486534&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers bay*








https://www.facebook.com/HotelElDjazair


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*The High Plateaux*

Heavenly Meadows par Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

thanks


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Skikda / Jeanne d'Arc


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Mostaganem


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Plages d'El Kala


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Jijel !


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Collo / Skikda


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Boumerdes


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Grand ERG occidentale


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Taghit


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Tamanrasset


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Jardin d'essai / Alger


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Route vers Bejaia


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)

Lac Oubeira !


----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## chaking-2014 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ 
@chaking-2014: Please edit those photos you posted by posting their credits (links or names) or they will be gone (deleted).


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

very nice! :cheers:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Art.Architecture?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151505797177297&set=gm.10151507487991958&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabilya*








https://www.facebook.com/groups/407586069332276/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tipaza*









By Djamelovesky Prod


----------



## voyageur (Sep 14, 2010)

ERVATUGA said:


>


It's not in Algeria , but in south ouest of USA !


----------



## voyageur (Sep 14, 2010)

algeriAholic said:


> *Djanet "Saharan Region" Under The Snow*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in Algeria also, it's in Moab (USA) !
Those who post thoses pictures without checking its decribidilize Algeria !


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

voyageur said:


> Not in Algeria also, it's in Moab (USA) !
> Those who post thoses pictures without checking its decribidilize Algeria !


I totally agree with you people need to pay attention to what they post .


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Hogar* :cheers:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0627107627.189148.192811022627&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Algiers









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...827.1073741828.162211297271377&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*A small village in Bordj Bou Arreridj*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...827.1073741828.162211297271377&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Lac of Tonga *









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Grottes de Ain Fezza , Tlemcen*









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...9230862&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Guelma*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









Rue Ben M'hidi Larbi, Algiers, Algeria, North Africa par Batistini Gaston, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tenes*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater


----------



## Thug-Life (May 20, 2009)

*Bejaia *









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4371258698601&set=gm.624472700904170&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikejda*









page de Facebook les amoureux de Tikjda


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Milla*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explo...c&user=1071989


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful <3


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

nermin said:


> *Algiers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful avenue :cheers:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## TAHIA DZ 2009 (Feb 9, 2009)

Vous nous régalez ...merci les amis ...et amie....


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Chrea*









by Avalon photography


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabilya*









by Sofiane Djebbara


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers *









https://www.facebook.com/groups/dzclubphoto/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen *








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Hamma Garden*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...480267.-2207520000.1372716201.&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Roman theatre , Guelma*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=608901629127950&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tizi-Ouzou*


ATLAS-ALGERIE par ocumarito, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/313478785336898/photos/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tipaza*









Tipaza (Vue générale) par Houssem Tékali, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Edit.


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Alger*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Deepakanox (Jun 25, 2013)

I am speechless. Just want to say its awesome.


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Sahara*









https://www.facebook.com/fbertali


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabilya*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69339047.1073741826.1802029011&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Le lac of Meggarine, Touggourt *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151397268502242&set=gm.628547767163330&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The forest of Akfadou*









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...9232138&type=3


----------



## The-s (Mar 25, 2012)

nicely done, Nermin. :applause:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

The-s said:


> nicely done, Nermin. :applause:


Choukran the-S :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Alger​*







http://blogs.rtl.be/champselysees/files/2011/08/alger1.jpg​


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ziama, Jijel*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200883335158939&set=gm.599066653457832&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Guelma*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201287326970073&set=oa.10150551021046958&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*

 Alger , Algiers by Habib Boucetta, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200963167754334&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=613290628689556&set=gm.629185563766217&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Sidi Brahem beach, Tipaza*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201640342317211&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Sunset in Miliana (Zakar)*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=579781432072002&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers bay*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201113477614654&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Guelma*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/omar-radoui/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Jijel (Tamezguida)*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=257681931039559&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Laghouat*









https://www.facebook.com/ilyasgougam


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tassili n'Ajjer*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ravpix/8237186193/lightbox/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tassili n'Ajjer (2)*









http://earth.imagico.de/large.php?site=tassili2


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151520923938323&set=o.28225816957&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Altaref*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Taghit*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Old roman city TIMGAD , Batna *









trajan par dzpixel, sur Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

so beautiful, keep it up !! ALGERIA IS THE PARADISE OF AFRICA


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

tunimaroc said:


> so beautiful, keep it up !! ALGERIA IS THE PARADISE OF AFRICA


Thanks tunimaroc :cheers:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









*by Rachick bouanani*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Media*









habib kaki http://www.panoramio.com/photo/92681433


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=365565823568812&set=gm.10151545004846958&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=544984042227415&set=gm.10151545387056958&type=1&theater


----------



## Archispiration (Mar 16, 2013)

any photos pf batna !


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Archispiration said:


> any photos pf batna !


*Batna*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Batna...724199?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Batna*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=796288&page=8


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Cherchell
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151725404301600&set=gm.10151548513526958&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Mosque of errahmane , Cherchell
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201674462170186&set=gm.10151548060816958&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=513537078717954&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oran 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151762954748586&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## Deepakanox (Jun 25, 2013)

Algeria, One of the best place to visit.


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabilya*









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1119388&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabilya*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...092.1073741830.123618301119388&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...119388.-2207520000.1375571161.&type=3&theater


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Taghit, Bechar*


Taghit Coucher de soleil .. par Issam Meghni, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/Bougie.City?fref=ts


----------



## IM-D (Oct 28, 2012)

Kitani today.. The 92th anniversary of MCA (the most popular club in Algeria)


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Beni Douala, Bejaïa*


Abd Errahmane Ait Messaoudene https://www.facebook.com/snoobadou


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Djurdjura*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2651233256264.72588.1718749177&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi ouzou*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...2651233256264.72588.1718749177&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tiaret*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...827.1073741828.162211297271377&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Djanet*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## il capo1921 (Jan 1, 2013)

nermin said:


> *Algiers *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


désolé c pas alger cette photo c tripoli libye


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen*









https://www.facebook.com/dz.photographers?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31314194.65958.216371708381653&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Ain delfa*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31314194.65958.216371708381653&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Medea*


ROUTE DE MEDEA par AMKIDACHE, sur Flickr


ROUTE DE MEDEA par AMKIDACHE, sur Flickr


----------



## Emeren (Oct 8, 2011)

del


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









Square Port Saïd (2012) par Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi ouzou
*

La petite mosquée dans la prairie par Dr.abroudj, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/382092...to_id=48002521


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Ain Temouchent*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ncbb/38...n/photostream/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

IMG_7843 par Tarek Boudjedri, sur Flickr


----------



## voyageur (Sep 14, 2010)

Kabylie


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Chrea *









Balade par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Setif*









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7660093&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikejda*









https://www.facebook.com/oussama.keskes/media_set?set=a.4859440734035.2185344.1537660093&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.514709831881171.126647.216371708381653&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201114134609753&set=gm.10151623188031958&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen*


Hotel Les Zianides, Tlemcen. par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*


Oran, Front de mer par lyrics96, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Jijel*


Algeria 2013 - Jijel par Alaa Benz, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7874392&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*OUR AMAZING SAHARA*









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...7874392&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tenes*


Tenes Sunset par Reda Ait Saada, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers
*

Sortie nocturne au Jardin d'Essai par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Seraidi, Annaba*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150796932801621&set=oa.10150551021046958&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=198510463607690&set=oa.10150551021046958&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*


Monument in Constantine , Algeria par Alaa Benz, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Djebel Messaâd, M'sila
*

Djebel Messaâd (M'sila) " Ain ghorab " by Aberkane Oussama, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Kabylia*


Agouni Gueghrane - Agwni Gueghran by RENARD Nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Makam Echahid monument, Algiers*


El Makam Chahid,(Monument des Martyrs), Alger, Algérie, Afrique du Nord par Batistini Gaston, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Sahara*


Algérie, voyage dans le désert (erg Mehedjebat) ~ Algeria, trip in desert (erg Mehedjebat) by davidrombaut, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Downtown Algiers*


Didouche ouest by dzpixel, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Kabylia*


Travel East I par Marc Benslahdine, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*


Full [Explore] par Ramy., sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Romam Ruins of Djemila*


Roman Ruins of Djemila #5 par Bled Runner, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Zeralda*


Vue panoramique - Zeralda - Alger par Bled Runner, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Kabylia
*

Montagne des Babors. by Y.Belahsene, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Collo, Skikda*


COLLO - EN NESSA by omar lomaxe, on Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Madagh Beach, Aïn Temouchent*


Madagh 1 ere Plage par cherif.alger, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghardaïa*


M'Zab par iñaki do campo gan, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi ouzou*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...290.1073741837.570613006311537&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Setif*









https://www.facebook.com/wilayasetifdz/photos_albums


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

Why is there no effort by the tourism ministry to attract many foreigners to Algerian beaches/cities?


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

SumerianKing said:


> Why is there no effort by the tourism ministry to attract many foreigners to Algerian beaches/cities?


There is an effort but not as it's supposed to be , Algeria was not stable for almost 10 years , right now things have changed , Algeria is a stable country with high potentials and the tourism sector is starting to recover like all the other sectors .


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151800717927221&set=gm.10151670300936958&type=1&theater


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Bouhamdane, Guelma*









Yacine Bouchaïr https://www.facebook.com/yabou


----------



## vietanhnb1993 (Sep 17, 2013)

santa_cruz said:


> The Algerian coast


woa, it's so beautiful


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200555176553179&set=gm.10151672493411958&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*El Kala
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92137449117.2056526.1402583386&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Cap Bouak - Béjaïa
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...92137449117.2056526.1402583386&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikejda*









https://www.facebook.com/blidarose?hc_location=stream


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Chrea*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...46658012.66301.100002875476822&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ouadias, Kabylia*


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tihert, Tiaret*


bedjilali http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96381896


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Beach of El Kala​* *(Wilaya of El Taref)​*
Plage de la Vielle Calle par TEDDSON, sur Flickr


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*El Anasser​* *(Wilaya of Bordj Bou Arreridj)​*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90468672


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Oasis of Guerara​* *(Wilaya of Ghardaia)​*


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Sand Dunes of Tadrart​* *(Wilaya of Illizi)​*







http://www.flickr.com/photos/trekkingyaventura/5408183058/sizes/l/in/set-72157625829171127/


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Palace of Mechouar of kings Zianides​* *(Wilaya of Tlemcen)​*

DSC04780 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Royal Mausoleum of Mauretania​* *Tomb of Cleopatra's daughter and Juba II - (Wilaya of Tipaza)​*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fr_zil/4190139296/sizes/l/


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*The Bardo Palace​* *(Wilaya of Algiers)​*

MAKHLOUFIBAC http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89626754


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Forest of Chrea​* *(Wilaya of Blida)​*








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...1344020012415.45741.1588693482&type=3&theater


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Oasis of Taghit​* *(Wilaya of Bechar)​*








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...6404568.131192.127261850631775&type=3&theater


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Algiers​* *(Wilaya of Algiers)​*

Alger par maleksehili, sur Flickr


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*The Golden Horn​* *(Wilaya of Tipaza)​*








http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05542161.40789.100000696286981&type=1&theater


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Dunes of sand​* *(Wilaya of Illizi)​*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/albatros11/6807437937/in/photostream/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*


Alger : Place de l'Afrique par Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Mila*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful photos of Algeria :cheers:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> Beautiful photos of Algeria :cheers:


Thank you Rain Drops :cheers:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71734776.48261.162764913811452&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine , Mosque of Emir abd elkader .
*








https://www.facebook.com/ConstantineLaVilleDeMonEnfance?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Hoggar *









https://www.facebook.com/groups/sud.algerien/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*


Méditerranée par Jean-François Chamberlan, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers (downtown)*


Alger by André Lopes d'Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202068443138264&set=gm.10151698473941958&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Ghardaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The beauty of the Sahara *, *Saoura .*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...811452.-2207520000.1380838009.&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*El Kantara, Biskra
*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Guelma *









http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...8406569&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabilya*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine ** at winter* 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6893902557/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Hamma Garden , Algiers*









Ali | Photographie http://www.facebook.com/Photographe..../photos_stream


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*


La baie d'Alger par Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tizi N'béchar, Sétif*


Amardeainelkebira http://www.panoramio.com/photo/97228177


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tin Rehro, Hoggar tassili, Illizi*


http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tassili_Desert_Algeria.jpg


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

I always loved Algeria as I hope to visit it again.. keep this beautiful thread up


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Casbah (Algiers)*


casbah by aquart, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ghardaia*









http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...546930980636.204099.1379313347&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tassili du Hoggar*


Tassili du Hoggar by denismartin, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Collo*


collo algeria by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*


Baie d'Alger, vue de l'aerohabitat by philippe.henck, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Kabylia
*

village de Djebla / Beni ksila. by Y.Belahsene, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Constantine*


constantine  by Adrenallin, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kala*









https://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Art.Architecture?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/rachik.bouanani


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/9832240...n/photostream/
__________________


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Guelma *









https://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Art.Architecture?fref=ts


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tipaza*

_MG_4481-2 by nabilos50d, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Corne d'Or*


paysage by nabilos50d, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Timimoun*


Timimoun at dusk by Niquinho, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Place gueydon, Bejaia*


Place Gueydon - Bejaia - Algeria by Bled Runner, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran railway station*


Oran railway station by omar lomaxe, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Chrea, Blida*


chrea BLIDA by A L G E R I A, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*El Gantra, Biskara.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=537616412979304&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1381865537.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Biskara*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=512736632133949&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ténès, Chlef.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=512208995520046&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=507296252677987&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ghardaia, The Souk. *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506883796052566&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Sidi Bel Abbes*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=506175732790039&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tamanrasset *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=505081359566143&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Akfadou*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=501271056613840&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ben Haroun, Mila.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=499128500161429&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Boumerdès*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=495120797228866&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Souk l'Tnine.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=493414187399527&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Beni Izgen*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=493014837439462&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Béjaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=486556148085331&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Mostaghanem*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=485933994814213&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*The Heights of Algiers. *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=477812972292982&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Jijel*









Vue sur la corniche depuis le port de Ziama (Jijel) par Naim h, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba , basilique Saint-Augustin*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explo...c&user=1656125


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Elhamma Graden
*








IMG_2664 par Alkafel, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers By Night. *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=517400108334268&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Les gorges de Kherrata*


Les gorges de Kherrata 3 by brahimait70, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sofilou/5762190240/in/[email protected]/lightbox/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Hotel K'sar Massine, Timimoun*


Hotel K'sar Massine in Timimoun by Niquinho, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Constantine*


Constantine by Omar Dakhane, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Beni Haroun*


Bridge over Beni Haroun by el-moorish, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Biskra *









https://www.facebook.com/abdou.zinou?hc_location=stream


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Alger​*







http://world-snapshots.com/wp-content/uploads/algeria/10888_algiers.jpg​


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Collo*


collo Panorama1 by FELIGHA MOHAMED LAMINE, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oran by alimhd, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tizi Ouzou*


tizi ouzou  by alil0u, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*El kantra, Biskra*


el kantra Biskra 2013 by A L G E R I A, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bouchghal beach, Tenes*


bouchghal ténes  by A L G E R I A, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35543592.98691.411770755544000&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...35543592.98691.411770755544000&type=1&theater


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Mostaganem*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/citronate/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107712144&postcount=2319


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107712144&postcount=2319


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Cherchel*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tarek_alger_jijel_algerie/5835509043/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ghardaia*


Ghardaia panoramic by Thomas Monnier, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Riq-10 said:


> *Cherchel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i posted this pic before


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200862100698367&set=p.10200862100698367&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*










https://www.facebook.com/rachikb/photos_stream


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Béjaia*

Bejaïa by algeriefocus2, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Timimoun*


Timimoun by algeriefocus2, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Chrea*


New Panoramau2 by A L G E R I A, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Zeralda*


MOUETTE A ZERALDA (khaloufi) by A L G E R I A, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tamanrasset*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=482904431783836&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers, the National Theater.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=487656067975339&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ghardaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=487637437977202&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Aerial view above Algiers bay.*


Algiers, aerial view. by LTCE, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tlemcen*


Pano by Samere Fahim Photography ((( Away for a long time , on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tipaza*


Algerian coast . by Reda Ait Saada, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Biskara*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=487787517962194&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Raïs Hamidou *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=488300277910918&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tassili N'ajjer*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=491929410881338&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Cap Sigili, Béjaïa*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=492180224189590&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ghazaouet*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=492553807485565&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bordj Bou Arreridj*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=493047277436218&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Blida*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=499126343494978&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=501262809947998&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Sidi Fredj*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=501419799932299&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*El Kala*


Aulnaie Aîn Khiar - El Kala 02/09 by arrakisdz, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ben Yzguen*


beni yezguen Ghardaia HDR heavy fix (old) by jimmijoe50, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Lac des oiseaux, El Kala*


Lac des oiseaux El Kala en Algérie by sghalloum, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Kabylia*


belle kabylie by Harcheb, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Djurdjura*


DJURDJURA VU DE TAMAZIRT by Harcheb, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Taghit*


Taghit, oasis au sud de Béchar by ALTASENSIBILIDAD, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tizi Ouzou*


tizi-ouzou by Harcheb, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tibherine*


belle vue by le-jazzu, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Collo*


Drapeau Algerien by Aissam Moumen, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tassili n'ajjer*


Tassili du Hoggar by denismartin, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Béjaia*


Untitled by Zak.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bordj Bou Arreridj*









https://www.facebook.com/sahifetcabba/photos_stream


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Hôtel Kerdada, Bou Saâda.*









By Mohamed BISKER, sur flickr.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Jijel*









By Jay Nodalo,sur flickr.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Bologhine-St Eugène, Algiers*









By Mohamed BISKER, sur flickr.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ifigha.*


Ifigha , a Kabyle village . by Amayas Kemmache, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*


Alger lors d'un jour spéciale by Dahouss, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Oran*


La vierge d'Oran by Délirante bestiole [la poésie des goupils], on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Constantine*


Constantine, Algeria by Alaa Benz, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Sidi El Djilali Beach, Cherchel.*


Sidi el Djilali by magic_med, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Oran-mer/427767520669393


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*A MOSQUE in Cherchell
* 








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=724215317605145&set=o.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Architecture in The Casbah 
*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=377154345751298&set=o.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Oran *


Oran, Front de mer by lyrics96, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Taghit, Bechar*


La palmeraie et les dunes by lionel.viroulaud, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Snow in the desert in Ain Sefra, Naama*


Dune et Neige a ain safra by BigBadi™ ForcesDZ.com, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Château des Anglais, Annaba*


Château des Anglais Annaba by ALouhi, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Ain Taya, Algiers*


Algérie Ain taya by aquart, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Basilica of Saint Augustine, Annaba*


Annaba by algeriefocus2, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Tassili, Illizi*


HBC-10763.jpg by bourgeoiscosta, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Algiers *


Rue Ben M'hidi Larbi, Algiers, Algeria, North Africa by Batistini Gaston, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Casbah, Algiers*


Algiers "Casbah" Algiers city(الجزائر), Algeria, North Africa. Casbah d'Alger by Batistini Gaston, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Tassili, Illizi *


tassilis_ajjers_hbc 280 by bourgeoiscosta, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Oued Tanger, Skikda*


Skikda - Oued Tanger by raouf99, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Skikda*


Skikda by Pelican head, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Roman ruins, Tipaza*


Tipaza by Marco P.S., on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*M'Sila* 


Algerian Nature by Omar Dakhane, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Djurdjura, Kabylia*


Serh iuamen edhelhoun ( Let the water run ) - Kabylia - Algeria by Thafeth, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*El Kantara, Biskra*


El Kantara, la porte du Sahara (Algeria) by Farida-D, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Ténès, Chlef*


teness by A L G E R I A, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Beni Haoua Coastline, Chlef*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45939923[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Beni Haroun Bridge, Mila *


Bridge over Beni Haroun by el-moorish, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Palais du Peuple, Algiers*


PALAIS D'ETE PEUPLE--- ALGIERS CAPITAL by omar lomaxe, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

well done Nefsejahan :cheers: , keep the good stuff coming! 

*Taghit, Béchar.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=552585714815707&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1383938199.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Collo, Skikda.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=552581421482803&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1383938199.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=553301884744090&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1383938124.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ghardaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=552522684822010&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1383938201.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Jijel*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=552575621483383&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1383938199.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*kefrida Falls, Béjaia* 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=551235811617364&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1383947915.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers By Night*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=552312394843039&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1383942369.&type=3&theater


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

Thank you algeriAholic, you are doing a great job too :cheers:


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

^^y'er most welcome bro! 

*Constantine By Night. *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=549499121791033&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1383943780.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Lalla Setti Plateau,Tlemcen.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=548335811907364&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1383944351.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Beni Haroun, Mila.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=499128500161429&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1382014804.&type=1&theater


----------



## El-Sahraoui (Jul 14, 2010)

algeriAholic said:


> *"A window on the desert", Béchar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essalam Eleykoum.
Just want to say this pic is not in Bechar but Merzouga (South East of Morocco).

http://www.pinterest.com/jessicabeardmor/morocco/

Good photos


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

El-Sahraoui said:


> Essalam Eleykoum.
> Just want to say this pic is not in Bechar but Merzouga (South East of Morocco).
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/jessicabeardmor/morocco/
> ...


wa eleykoum essalam, My apologies brother, apparently i was misled by the source i put underneath the picture, anyways it's no biggie since both countries (especially the west algerian region) are almost alike when it comes to the natural Characteristics architectural forms :cheers: , i'll pay a further attention next time, thanks for passing by El-Sahraoui .


----------



## El-Sahraoui (Jul 14, 2010)

algeriAholic said:


> wa eleykoum essalam, My apologies brother, apparently i was misled by the source i put underneath the picture, anyways it's no biggie since both countries (especially the west algerian region) are almost alike when it comes to the natural Characteristics architectural forms :cheers: , i'll pay a further attention next time, thanks for passing by El-Sahraoui .


Don't apologize it happens to everybody 

Salam.


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...51502081.32939.153049834836116&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Chrea*


Balade à Chréa by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Djemila romans ruins*


Site de Djemila by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Desert in Ouargla*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=90931469&order=date_desc&user=4864106


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Djanet*









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.479983502039682.105969.100000841102291&type=3


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Maqam Echahid (Monument of the martyrs), Algiers*


ALGIERS CAPITAL by omar lomaxe, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*El Kala, El Tarf*


Port d'el Kala by Brouillon, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Bey Palace, Constantine*


081 Constantine by Crane in Prague, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Gate of Solomon, Tebessa *


IMG_0719 by Hugh Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Chréa Ski Club, Blida*


chrea SKY CKUB by CHREA (blida), on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Constantine*


constantine by Adrenallin, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*House of Millennium, Algiers*


IMG_0799 by Hugh Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Cap Carbon, Bejaia*


IMG_0796 by Hugh Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Hotel Cirta, Constantine*


IMG_0762 by Hugh Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Roman theater, Guelma*


IMG_0737 by Hugh Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Sidi Abderrahmane Mausoleum, Algiers *


IMG_0811 by Hugh Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Gate of Caracalla, Tebessa*


IMG_0717 by Hugh Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Dar Mustapha Pacha, Algiers*


IMG_0813 by Hugh Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Tiout, Naama
*

mecheria by kocis1, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Soummam Boulevard, Oran*


Oran, Bd de la Soummam (Ex Gallieni) by lyrics96, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Saint Georges Hotel and botanical gardens, Algiers*


IMG_0820 by Hugh Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Mecheria, Naama*


MECHERIA by kocis1, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Sidi Ramdane Mosque, Casbah, Algiers*


IMG_0808 by Hugh Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Jijel *


Jijel  by Mikou.dz, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Narrow streets, Ghardaia*


DSC05183 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Ksar Baba Ammi, Ghardaia*


Ksar Baba Ammi. Cerca de Beni Isguen by escandio, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Great Fortress, Laghouat*


DSC05159 by fchmksfkcb, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Chenoua Mount, Tipaza*


chenoua by Tipaza_plage, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*El Kantara, Biskra*


Algérie - El Kantara by Edeliades, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Roman bridge in El Kantara, Biskra*


القنطرة - الأوراس - El Kantara Bridge, Aures, Algeria by Majid_Hatna, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Djurdjura 
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Oran-mer/427767520669393


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Constantine *









https://www.facebook.com/ConstantineLaVilleDeMonEnfance?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Riq-10 said:


> *Constantine *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posted before


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Y'a plein de photos qui ont été postées et repostées sur ce même thread, je vois pas ou est le problème.

*Chrea*


BLIDA. CHREA by Dahouss, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Mascara*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61298623.39485.154099304664352&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*


DSC_1364-1 by redanikon, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Ghoufi Palm grove, Batna*


beautiful Ghoufi by afrazium, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Ghoufi Balcony*


Ghoufi 4, Aures, Algerie, غوفي ‪-‬ الأوراس ‪-‬ الجزائر by Majid_Hatna, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Bey Mosque, Oran *


Mosquée du Bey à Oran by Akim EL SIKAMEYA, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*El Ourit waterfalls, Tlemcen*


CASCADE by moulay., on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Roman ruins, Tipaza
*









https://www.facebook.com/tipaza.plage?fref=ts


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Madagh, Oran *


Spring_ Algeria Oran_2010 by @tofe_75, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Hoggar*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...318.1073741848.127588947283855&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tikejda*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...318.1073741848.127588947283855&type=3&theater


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Ain Taya Beach, Algiers*


Ain Taya beach by aquart, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Algiers*


Alger Street #em!! by Em Hafsi, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









By Ζακαζιςομ Ζακλ


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Ghardaia *









By Ζακαζιςομ Ζακλ


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









*By Abdelkader kechiti *


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Chelia Mount, Batna *


chelia altitude 2300 M by manamnet, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Ghoufi Balcony*


Algeria : balconies of the Ghoufi #2 by foto_morgana, on Flickr


----------



## Nefsejahan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Miliana *


Place et Sous prefecture - Miliana by moon-ya, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Djurdjura*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=409711075739875&set=oa.10150550950421958&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers Down Town.*









By Ali | Photographie, on Facebook.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Oran Eastern Coasts.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=558069650933980&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1384810985.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ouaragla.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=558544160886529&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1384810967.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Skikda.*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=556104624463816&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1384811036.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tassili N'ajjer*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=557586844315594&set=pb.154099304664352.-2207520000.1384811023.&type=3&theater


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Emir Abdelkader Residence, Méliana. *









By Ali | Photographie, on Facebook.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Constantine.*









By Ali | Photographie, on Facebook.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ain El Fouara, Sétif.*









By Ali | Photographie, on Facebook.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Chréa, Blida.*









By Ali | Photographie, on Facebook.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Cherchelle, The Ancient Roman Empire "Caesarea".*









By Ali | Photographie, on Facebook.


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Above Lakhdaria Dam.*









By Ali | Photographie, on Facebook.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

algeriAholic said:


> *Above Lakhdaria Dam.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers: :banana:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Saida*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202221110239596&set=o.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









Béjaïa par Elazhar, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/Photographe.Amateur.DZ/photos_stream


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*


View of Algiers (another one) par matthewseow, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemecn *









Palais de la Culture, Tlemcen. par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikejda *


Tikjda par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Medea*


MOE_6855 par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Grottes de Beni Add, Tlemcen.
*

Grottes de Beni Add, Tlemcen. par Moeqrie, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Tin Merzouga, Ilizi.*


Tin Merzouga Algeria by Planet Exodus, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Algiers*


Algiers, Algeria by See Reeves, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Oran From Santa Cruz fort.*


Santa Cruz by Yassine Hamoudi, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Ihrir, Djanet.*


ihrir2 by Yassine Hamoudi, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Sidi Mcid Bridge, Constantine.*


Pont-Sidi-Mcid by Yassine Hamoudi, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Béjaia*


Béjaïa by Elazhar, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Cap Carbon.*


Béjaïa by Elazhar, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

*Timimoun*


Timimoun at dusk by Niquinho, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tikejda*


Tikjda I-1 by Moeqrie, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bejaia*


Béjaïa par Elazhar, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers
*

PANORAMIQUE ALGER CENTRE by omar lomaxe, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tamanrasset*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...381653.-2207520000.1385560932.&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*


_MG_7403 par jan.korba, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The magical sahara*


IMG_2121 par Tarek Boudjedri, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Setif *









Facebook : Algerian art and architecture


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*


PANO ALGER par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

BAIE D ALGER par omar lomaxe, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Djanet
*

A026 par philbacle, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tipaza*


Le Port de Tipaza par Reda Ait Saada, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabylia *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=218456084980552&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=181087472065531&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Inside a mosque in GUELFA *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=600199533345750&set=o.28225816957&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The kabilya *










http://www.flickr.com/photos/nokin_b...n/photostream/


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Massif of Tadrart​* *(Wilaya of Illizi)​*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6846702681/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Mediterranean coastline​* *(Wilaya of Bejaïa)​*

Béjaïa par Elazhar, on Flickr


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Algerians pasteries​* *Bague de Kenza​*


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Palace of Hadj Ben Omar​* *Museum of Bardo (Wilaya of Algiers)​*

Palais Bardo par max rocker, on Flickr


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Downtown of Oran​* *(Wilaya of Oran)​*









by https://www.facebook.com/NabiilaBee (Nabiila Bee Algerian-Russian hijab stylist)


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Pfff c'est un thread pour poster des photos pas faire de la pub à des pseudo-stylistes disjonctés hno:


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

Riq-10 said:


> Pfff c'est un thread pour poster des photos pas faire de la pub à des pseudo-stylistes disjonctés hno:


"*pseudo-stylistes disjonctés*" Limitez vos propos vous serez bien aimable cher monsieur ! Loin de moi de faire de la publicité, si vous êtes paranoïaque je ne puis vous aidez seuls les psychologues sont à votre disposition. :nuts: Nabiila Bee est juste une grande styliste du hijab connu internationalement, c'est une fierté qu'elle soit algérienne et russe. Si j’aurais postais la photo d'un ébéniste de la Casbah, d'un dinandier, ou d'un pâtisser(Bague de Kenza post précèdent) auriez-vous la même réaction ? *KEEP COOL* and *PEACE*


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*Cabinetmaker of the Kasbah of Algiers​* *(Wilaya of Algiers)​*









(Désolé je crois que j'ai fais une gourde. Laquelle ? J'ai fait de la publicité pour cet ébéniste, autant pour moi)


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Algeria sahara
* :cheers:








https://www.facebook.com/sahara.dz/photos_stream


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...022627.-2207520000.1386339977.&type=3&theater


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Wilaya of Bejaïa is awsome place! :drool:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61298623.39485.154099304664352&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Japanac said:


> Wilaya of Bejaïa is awsome place! :drool:


yes it's a beautiful place :cheers:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine *









https://picasaweb.google.com/annelaurem


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Ghraib, between Khemis Miliana and Medea.
*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/b-sidali/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1476512&page=2&highlight=bejaia


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=416764988453196&set=o.294139287316769&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...175.1073741833.288048874644635&type=3&theater


----------



## COmountainsguy (Jul 30, 2013)

Very beautiful country. Nice pictures.


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi ouzou 
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Medea * , The lac of Dhaya









https://www.facebook.com/LES.PLUS.BELLES.PHOTOS.DALGERIE


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Mila*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...31314194.65958.216371708381653&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*



http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*


Oran city Algérie - Algeria, Wahran - مدينة وهران الجزائر par menosultra, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*


Algiers, Algeria par See Reeves, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Blida*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The unique Architecture of Temanrasset 
*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Mascara*


Mascara Algérie - Algeria . par menosultra, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bardo Museum, Algiers*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Hotel Seraidi, Annaba*


DSC05012 par Zaki Chellali, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









Alger par Elazhar, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi ouzou
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...082611.-2207520000.1387927294.&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202737939755261&set=gm.10151873449701958&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Ghardaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Chrea *










Chrea par magic_med, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tiaret*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...220.1073741826.100001974280866&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi ouzou
*








https://www.facebook.com/adressestiziouzou/photos_stream?ref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Setif*









By BOUHANI Salim, on panoramio


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*


Alger par Elazhar, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Casbah *









Alger par Elazhar, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The roman city Thamugadi ,a UNESCO Heritage , Batna
*








trajan par dzpixel, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikejda*









Page de Facebook les amoureux de Tikjda


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Medea*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200269693008900&set=gm.511963925510527&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tipaza*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tassili*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...5749717627.151086.192811022627&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tadrart
*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...43806019.43031.162764913811452&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*


Béjaïa par Elazhar, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/elanissphotographe


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*










by chkil


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Medea*


Médéa par fethi lamara, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Biskra*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61298623.39485.154099304664352&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Medea*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faridma...34734/sizes/l/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Taksebt, Tizi Ouzou
*









http://www.panoramio.com/user/382092...to_id=48002521


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi ouzou*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201346988492467&set=gm.932925193401362&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Constantine*









http://go2trip.ru/algeria.html


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*TASSILI N'AJJER
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56584746.16794.128646223904516&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Alkala
*








https://www.facebook.com/LES.PLUS.BELLES.PHOTOS.DALGERIE?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The national museum of Bardo *









https://www.facebook.com/LES.PLUS.BELLES.PHOTOS.DALGERIE/photos_stream


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers Metro*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1276277&page=37


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*


IMG_0001 en tant qu'objet dynamique - 1_1 par jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bejaia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/christophe-taamourte/5327841741/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/dz.photographers/photos_stream


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabylia*


le gourbi kabyle par Harcheb, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Algérie/205283782475?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*


IMG_3613 par jamalziama, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/AlgerienetAlgerienne


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61298623.39485.154099304664352&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Biskra*









Chettouh Nabil http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...4834220&type=1


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Chelia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...22290088.20976.132423063466104&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

edit


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...116.1073741829.118832394843286&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Oran-mer/427767520669393


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabylia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*











https://www.facebook.com/AlgerienetAlgerienne?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tipaza*










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.381341161948506.90312.370726719676617&type=3


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful photos Nermin :cheers2::cheers2::cheers::cheers:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Rain Drops said:


> Beautiful photos Nermin :cheers2::cheers2::cheers::cheers:


Thanks Rain Drops


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*A beautiful Road in Bejaia
*








https://www.facebook.com/tzw.bj?ref=profile


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Ziama*









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.304955502941182.47667.228087543961312&type=1


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203095195289664&set=gm.10151966314921958&type=1&theater


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I love the Constantine location. Amazing country !


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

samba_man said:


> I love the Constantine location. Amazing country !


Thanks Samba man  .


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Chrea*









https://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Ar...2764913811452/579714698783136/?type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/oranville


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Art.Architecture?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Medea *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*










https://www.facebook.com/oranville/...1392414222./10152054744094430/?type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Sidi Bel Abbes*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61298623.39485.154099304664352&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Jijel*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Algérie/205283782475?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Djanet*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...56584746.16794.128646223904516&type=1&theater


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics! :cheers2:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*L'Assekrem*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dj_djalel/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Jijel*









https://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Ar...2764913811452/581865025234770/?type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Qasbah
*

# Alger, Casbah, Algérie # par Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*


# La Grande Poste, Alger # par Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Cuicul , Roman city , Setif*









DSC04186 par fchmksfkcb, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









Béjaïa par Elazhar, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Mosque Alnour , Medea
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3653244.106052.164756656903315&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*










https://www.facebook.com/pages/LAlg...rande-beauté/164756656903315?sk=photos_albums


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Abd el Kader Mosque* , *Constantine*










https://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Art.Architecture?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Mila*









https://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Ar...2764913811452/581941015227171/?type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61298623.39485.154099304664352&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi ouzou
*








https://www.facebook.com/AlgerienetAlgerienne?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Martyrs' Memorial , Algiers
*








Littérature au pied du Mémorial du martyr par chloe_nejma, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Thamugadi , Ancient city of Timgad , The Roman city , BATNA [UNESCO Heritage]
*








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=835906


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the great photos nermin

*Sahara*










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3370113/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Zig_Zag said:


> Thanks for the great photos nermin
> 
> *Sahara*
> 
> ...


Thanks to you Zig Zag :cheers:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikjda*


BARL0455 par Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Biskra *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...877.1073741828.125827674278271&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kheratta , Bejaia
*








https://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Art.Architecture?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi ouzou*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/photosdekabylie/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The mosque of Sidi Brahim , Basilique Saint-augustin , Annaba .*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61298623.39485.154099304664352&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi Ouzou
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...71470899.33058.153049834836116&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Skikda*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494799


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bouira* 










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3685812476.467047.205283782475&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*










https://www.facebook.com/algerieforever?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Algerian Sahara* 




















Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/olivierpace/13411993295/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3685812476.467047.205283782475&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tikjda*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ghardaia*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Taghit*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3685812476.467047.205283782475&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ain Temouchent*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3685812476.467047.205283782475&type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ath Ouacif*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3685812476.467047.205283782475&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen*









Museo de historia de Tlemcén par Milkybar71, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









bejaia par Olivier Praktica, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tipaza*









DSC_2789 par redanikon, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

djole13 said:


> It would be nice if there a link to the author's :hmm:


here's the link djole 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/reda81/12968995184/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikjda*


DSC_2585 par redanikon, sur Flickr


DSC_2679 par redanikon, sur Flickr


DSC_2580 par redanikon, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

del


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

djole13 said:


> Thank you, I like to see pictures and in a larger format kay:
> Beautiful


It's my pleasure djole


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*El Kentara, Biskra*










More here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.695087190541347.1073741866.510639292319472&type=3


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Mila*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10201756328325209&set=gm.10152043891711958&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*National parc of Djurjura 
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33963350.18421.127261850631775&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi Ouzou
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33963350.18421.127261850631775&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Jijel*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6280698.106023.127261850631775&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen , grottes de Ben Ad*


















https://www.facebook.com/algerieforever/photos_albums


----------



## IM-D (Oct 28, 2012)

Beni Haroun - Mila


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.350144268343531.90000.127261850631775&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tamenrasset *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8205090.116468.127261850631775&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*



























Constantine par photo2rz, sur Flickr
constantine par Olivier Praktica, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen*









https://www.facebook.com/algerieforever?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bouira*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8582842.107946.127261850631775&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The mosque of ElBachir EL IBrahimi , Bousaada 
*








https://www.facebook.com/Algeria.Ar...2764913811452/604656522955620/?type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tlemcen* ,* Cascades d'El-Ourit *











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61298623.39485.154099304664352&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*



Baie de Bejaia. par Y.Belahsene, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Mausolée Royal de Mauretanie Juba II & Selene Cleopatra w. Tipaza* 


Mausolée Royal de Mauretanie Juba II & Selene Cleopatra w.Tipaza Algeria ( panorama) par najjaricherif, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3685812476.467047.205283782475&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Timimoun architecture 
*








https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202815777347158&set=gm.10152071581731958&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tassili *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33963350.18421.127261850631775&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Chrea *





































https://www.facebook.com/groups/294139287316769/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Béjaïa*


adda bendia Houcine http://www.panoramio.com/photo/105599986


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Taksebt, Tizi Ouzou*


Le barrage de Taksebt à Tizi ouzou par brahimait70, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









https://www.facebook.com/AlgerienetAlgerienne?fref=ts


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tonga Lake, El Tarf*


Peacefully Yours... From Tonga par Yacine Sichaib, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tiaret*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61298623.39485.154099304664352&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Skikda*




















https://www.facebook.com/visitskikd...9141616793806/708900115817955/?type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikjda*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61298623.39485.154099304664352&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/AlgerienetAlgerienne?fref=ts


----------



## insa80 (May 19, 2014)

Algeria have different kind of buildings and places like that...!


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*CONSTANTINE - Emir Abdelkader mosque*


The Mosque Gate (Inside) par Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*ANNABA - The basilica of Saint-Augustine*


Annaba par algeriefocus2, sur Flickr


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*ALGIERS - Palace of Hadj Ben Omar (Bardo Museum)*


IMG_2921 par Francesco0759, sur Flickr


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*ALGIERS - El Hamma Garden*


IMG_8484 par lunar-1, sur Flickr


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*TLEMCEN - Minaret of Al Mansurah*


P1160510b par o spot, sur Flickr


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*TLEMCEN - Entrance of royal palace of Zianids kings*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/100882274


----------



## FlavorOfAlgeria (Jan 25, 2012)

*LAMBESE - Ancient Roman military town of Lambaesis (Year 81)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/max_foto_viaggi/4987488249/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Village in Kabylia*


la Kabylie par photo2rz, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*


vile de oran par photo2rz, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*


la picherie alger par photo2rz, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...61298623.39485.154099304664352&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Chrea*









Chrea at atlas mountains par ahmed_jaber, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Tlemcen*











by me


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics, guys! :cheers:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikjda*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33963350.18421.127261850631775&type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Al Kala
*








https://www.facebook.com/FACETOURBLADALGERIE?ref=profile


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine
*








https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.564452683590851.1073741840.215947298441393&type=1


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









IMG_2099-2 by Walid Talbi, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba , Seraidi* 









https://www.facebook.com/Algerienet...4099304664352/799157703491839/?type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Djurdjura*









Idir Ait Lamara‎ - PHOTOS DE KABYLIE


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*









YACINE K, on Flickr


----------



## unsturk (Sep 19, 2014)

belle nature by zitouni2rz, on Flickr


----------



## unsturk (Sep 19, 2014)

Bouira

nature de bouira by zitouni2rz, on Flickr


----------



## mkir1981 (Jan 22, 2008)

very beautiful and lovely landscape


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Snow in Kabylia 
*

















https://www.facebook.com/tarik.aliouchouche?fref=photo


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Assekrem*









https://www.facebook.com/PhotographieSofianeBakouri/photos_stream


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Collo*









https://www.facebook.com/Skikda.une...4906362214330/844906055547694/?type=1&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Basilique Saint Augustin
*









Joelle Hm


----------



## lyac23 (Dec 25, 2013)

Djurdjura, Kabylia



















Tarik Aliouchouche


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba*









https://www.facebook.com/1275584173...0.1419834572./749761091773354/?type=3&theater


----------



## unsturk (Sep 19, 2014)

*Médéa *









FB
​


----------



## unsturk (Sep 19, 2014)

*The white Algiers
*









'
​


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Kabylia*

Kabylie by Tahia Hourria, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Touareg exhibition, Djanet*

Sebiba_Touareg_Exhibition,_Djanet_(Algérie) by hocben3, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/SkyCamAlge...5510595294604/383013055211024/?type=1&theater


----------



## unsturk (Sep 19, 2014)

*Skikda |* Tamanart 











Mamine Photography


​


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ain Temouchent*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/104078748


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/RaoofMameriPhotographies


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine , The Demon Bridge
*








FB


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikjda*









https://www.facebook.com/pages/Shutter-on/101372109980915?sk=photos_stream


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Aures
*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Gouraya national park, Bejaia*

Béjaïa by Elazhar, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/marco-moerland/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Setif*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=816298545078372&set=o.586923618005469&type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Kabylia
*








https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Thamugadi | Ancient city of Timgad | BATNA [UNESCO Heritage]*

_National Geo, October 2012 photo of the month,by George Steinmetz
This triumphal arch awed visitors to the city of Thamugadi, founded by the emperor Trajan around A.D. 100 as a civilian settlement near the fort of Lambaesis. The grooves left by wagon and chariot wheels can still be seen in the stone road._


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Chot Merouane*









http://www.yannarthusbertrand2.org


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ghoufi Balconies*

Ghoufi Canyon by nabstech, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*El Kantara*

Desert Gate by nabstech, on Flickr


----------



## unsturk (Sep 19, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/846729285385280/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Collo*









https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...5050961&type=1


----------



## unsturk (Sep 19, 2014)

*Skikda / Jijel . 
*









'​


----------



## unsturk (Sep 19, 2014)

Skikda | El harrouch . 











*Mamine Photography
*

​


----------



## unsturk (Sep 19, 2014)

*La grande plage , Skikda . 
*





























Perspective de Zazou Souames
​


----------



## unsturk (Sep 19, 2014)

*Tlemcen 
*








Source​


----------



## unsturk (Sep 19, 2014)

*Tipaza *









Source​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Taksebt, Tizi Ouzou*


Azdinov Aliouchouche


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Fatastic. I really like when just behind a warm coast lies a mountanous chain with snow covered tops.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of El Tarf*

Randonnée a vélo by Y.Rostom, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









FB


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikjda*









FB


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tipaza*


















https://www.facebook.com/tipaza.plage/photos_stream


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Really amazing images!

Fascinante!!!


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tolga*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/114473529


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*


















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1452341405011581.1073741834.1449501918628863&type=3


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/TAC2014?fref=photo


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Timimoun*


















http://gourara-tourisme.over-blog.co...-timimoun.html


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/SkyCamAlge...0.1428323052./391982527647410/?type=3&theater


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Tipaza*

Tipaza Algérie by sofiane73, on Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djebel Chelia, Province of Khenchela*


Ibda


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabylia*









https://www.facebook.com/lesNumides/...type=1&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Constantine*

Constantine ALGERIA - قسنطينة الجزائر by menos007, on Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Tizi-Ouzou*

Tizi ouazou by zitouni2rz, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Medea*









DE MEDIA by zitouni2rz, on Flickr


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

Algeria is green and brown and beautiful.


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Emir Abdelkader Mosque, Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/abderraouf.fourar?fref=photo


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

*Akbou*


Paradis sur terre .. Akbou by AlgerienBBA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine*


Constantine VP 2 by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine*


L'Arbre à Palabres et le Monument aux Morts by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine*


Mosquée El Amir Abdelkader 22 by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine*


Mosquée El Amir Abdelkader 20 by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Kala, El Tarf*


El Kala 1 by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine*


Pont Sidi Rached 4 by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine*


Pont Sidi Rached by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine*


Mosquée El Amir Abdelkader 12 by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine*


Mosquée El Amir Abdelkader 12 by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine*


Mosquée El Amir Abdelkader by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine*


Luna 2 by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Collo, Skikda*


Collo by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Constantine*


Vue sur Constantine by Skander BENMOHAMMED, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tlemcen*


Tlemcen - Algeria by nomad heart, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kabylie*


P1060316 Kabylie by Berzou, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tlemcen*


Marsa Ben Mhidi (Port Say) by nomad heart, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bechar*


Sea Of Sands by nomad heart, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Taghit, Bechar*


All right reserved by nomad heart, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oran*


Oran City ALGERIA by Menos b, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kabylie*


P1050992_DxO_stitch_pn2 #djurdjura #kabylie #algeria by Berzou, on Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Ghardaïa | ALGERIA


Colorful Oasis by Bernd Stoeckl, on Flickr​


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Yakour Village | Kabylia | ALGERIA​
















dizay007​


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

In-salah Igosten | Tamanrasset | ALGERIA



In-salah Igosten zone humide by djamel, on Flickr​


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Jijel | ALGERIA




la cote de Jijel by A L G E R I A, on Flickr​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*The Ghoufi, Province of Batna*

Ghoufi Canyon HDR Pano by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Constantine, province of Constantine*

CONSTANTINE by blida city, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Oran, Province of Oran*


citronate


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mansourah of Tlemcen, Province of Tlemcen*









Farid Ben


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tichy, Province of Béjaïa*









Farid Ben


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oil fields of the Sahara, Province of Adrar*









Farid Ben


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Algiers downtown, Province of Algiers*









Miss green


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*

Larger size 2048 x 1365 here :cheers:

La baie d'Oran, Algérie by Habib Boucetta, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Mont Zeccar (Zuccabar) Miliana, *










Mont Zeccar (Zuccabar) Miliana, Algérie by Mustafiano, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

* Médéa, *










médéa (2) by pedro ben, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8256/8684318676_12f5d357bf_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7543/15784355472_fb91d6dd29_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7342/11311654765_621ec60011_b.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8102/8602026723_2e8601bef1_b.jpg


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Bejaïa*

Corniche by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Blida*


Blida par Bachir, sur Flickr


----------



## algeriAholic (Sep 16, 2012)

Algiers | Aerial View










Insta​


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Timimoun, Province of Adrar*

vue de l'hotel gourara timimoun algerie by rougi sardina, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Mechouar (built in 1145), Province of Tlemcen*

Citadelle d'El Mechouar by Sayad Ilyes, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djurdjura mountains, Province of Tizi-Ouzou*

Versant nord du Djurdjura. by Sayad Ilyes, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Bejaïa*

Béjaia vue de Yemma Gouraya by Brahim Ait-ouarab, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Kantara, Province of Biskra*

Les gorges d'El Kantara, Biskra by Brahim Ait-ouarab, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Constantine*

Constantine, Sidi-M'Cid bridge by Brahim Ait-ouarab, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Cuicul, Province of Setif*

Djemila, le Temple Septimien by Brahim Ait-ouarab, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Jijel*


Jijel  par Mikou.dz, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*

la cote rais hamidou by Rachid Ramdane ZITOUNI, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Constantine*

Constantine, Sidi-M'Cid bridge by Brahim Ait-ouarab, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Assekrem*









Source


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Djurdura*

Djurjura - Algeria بحيرة أڤولميم الساحرة بأعالي جبال جرجرة by Menos b, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Djemila*

Djemila Setif Algeria.jpg a by Menos b, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*


الجزائر العاصمة - Algiers - ALGER ALGERIE by Menos b, on Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ghoufi*


Ghoufi batna - Algeria by Menos b, on Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Skikda*

DSC_0949 by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tikdja, Province of Bouira*

tikjda 2015 by idir demiche, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Challenge Sahari International, Algerian Sahara*









Stefano Turchi


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Djanet*









https://www.facebook.com/SkyCamAlge...5510595294604/501265243385804/?type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bouira*









https://www.facebook.com/1647566569...4756656903315/845422108836763/?type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*El Oued* 









https://www.facebook.com/1647566569...4756656903315/996009973777975/?type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba*









https://www.facebook.com/1647566569...4756656903315/990945180951121/?type=3&theater


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ nice signature :lol:


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Thubursicum Numidarum | Ancient city l KHEMISSA*


Gherari Abderrazak


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Maqam Chahid monument, Algiers*


Boudjenane Abderrahmane


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*


Triki Bro


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Constantine*


R- hamza photography


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Constantine*


R- hamza photography


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Madagh beach, Oran
*








[/B]www.flickr.com/photos/mikarusso/


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Hoggar*


Algerie - Hoggar par cratzy, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers metro*









Roura-Cevasa


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Gouraya National Park, Bejaia*

The Road Are So Far by Mouri Sofiane, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tizi ouzou
*








https://www.facebook.com/Algerienet...4099304664352/994041934003414/?type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bouloughine Stadium , Algiers
*








https://www.facebook.com/Algerienet...0.1454796904./990206947720246/?type=3&theater


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

Algeria is absolutely amazing... I have just added wonderful Algeria to my future travel plans


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Roman ruins, Tipaza*


Yanis Bendamrane Photography


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Chrea*


VITOF Art


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Opera of Algiers*









Ibrahim Seddik Taleb


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Roman Theater l 201 | GUELMA
*








Dan Sloan


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

Roman Theater of Guelma









Dan Sloan


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Kabylie*









A'Or - Photographie -


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikjda*









https://www.facebook.com/allaqtacom/?fref=photo


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Mchounech, Biskra*


M'chounech, Biskra, Algérie by Habib Boucetta, on Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Blida*









https://www.facebook.com/RiadhDrifphotography/


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine
*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tikjda*









Fateh Sâadou


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Thubursicum Numidarum | Ancient city l KHEMISSA*









Gherari Abderrazak


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Al-Mishwâr | XIIIth century | TLEMCEN*









Fahed Chater


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Setif*









Zakaria Haddad


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikdja*


















https://www.facebook.com/allaqtacom...193339014781/1536846149949499/?type=3&theater


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Oran*









Mimi Hasai


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Cuicul, Ancient city of Djemila, Province of Sétif*









GTAC 2016


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ath Laâziz, Province of Bouira*









Karim P.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Algiers downtown*

El Djazaîr « perle de la Méditerranée » by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Constantine*









Tarik A.


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Collo* 









Mamine Feligha


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ghardaia*









Yann Arthus Bertrand


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ouacifs, Kabylie*









Fateh Saadou


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Bouira*









Fateh Saadou


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Skikda region*









Randonnée pedestre Skikda


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Al Kala*









HäMżä HäFsï Photography


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghardaïa, M'Zab Valley*

Algeria-101-ghardaia-market-IMGP3292 by Xavi Tarafa, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Souk Ahras*









Mourad A.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Beni Guecha, Province of El Oued*









Mourad A.


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Oran*


















by espanoldz


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Belezma, Province of Batna*

La foret de cedres de Belezma by Brahim Ait-ouarab, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabylia *



















https://www.facebook.com/Karim-Photographie-1554319331500303/photos/#


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Mila*









https://www.facebook.com/SkyCamAlgeria/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Kala, Province of El Tarf*

tarf by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Setif*

HZ-12052016-35 by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Cherchell, Province of Tipaza*

La fontaine Romaine by Lyes Manseur, sur Flickr


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Taghit*









Hichemou Photography


----------



## Kaaraan (Dec 2, 2015)

wow.i already regarded algeria as an extention of the libya desert,never knew that it snows in algeria!! that is a beautiful scenery in algeria.kudos.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Eraguene, Province of Jijel*

Sunset in Erraguene by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ksar Taghit, Province of Bechar*


Oasis fort par Pixor, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Synagogue of Oran*


756 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*The Bardo, Algiers*

Musée National du Bardo - Alger by Lyes Manseur, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Assekrem, Province of Tamanrasset*









Lotfi M.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oran*









Yves.P


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Chréa, Blida*

Parc National de Chréa by Mourad Benallal, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tizi Ouzou*


E.R.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ksar Tmacin, Province of Ouargla*


A.G.


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Ghardaia* 









https://www.facebook.com/LAlgérie-un-grand-pays-dune-grande-beauté-164756656903315/?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Skikda*



















https://www.facebook.com/Skikda.une.ville.une.histoire/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tipaza*

Tipasa III by Steve Vallis, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*The Hamma Garden, Algiers*

Jardin D'essai by Yacine Boussofiane, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=885170971609271&set=gm.10153741434176958&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*The Royal Mausoleum of Mauretania*
The Mausoleum is the tomb where the Berber Juba II and Cleopatra Selene II, king and queen of Mauretania, are buried.


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Arzew*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1036740053082405&set=gm.10153736483876958&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Jijel*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10153636910203715&set=g.28225816957&type=1&theater


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

What a beautiful country. Such a shame that tourists visit Morocco and Tunisia and forget about Algeria. Absolutely stunning places!


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

jawad5666 said:


> What a beautiful country. Such a shame that tourists visit Morocco and Tunisia and forget about Algeria. Absolutely stunning places!


we started developing our tourism sector just lately , so it's perfectly normal that tourists dont know a lot about this place , we have some big potentials and things will start to change from now on .


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

nermin said:


> we started developing our tourism sector just lately , so it's perfectly normal that tourists dont know a lot about this place , we have some big potentials and things will start to change from now on .


I would love it if travelling agencies from Maghreb countries had offers like this; few days in Morocco then few days in Algeria then straight to Tunisia. Tourists would love it and our countries would benefit greatly from it.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Béjaïa*

Bejaia by Diethelm Scheidereit, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Skikda*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Skikda*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1434518969913545&set=gm.10154397529646958&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









by leo_device, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tikjda*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Sahara*









00174 by jo.meunier, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Jijel*









https://www.facebook.com/Jijel.la.m...924677262318/1414873825200724/?type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers*









https://www.facebook.com/pg/AlgerienetAlgerienne/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Setif*









https://www.facebook.com/Algerienet...099304664352/1393988820675388/?type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*

Constantine , Algérie by leo_device, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Djurdjura*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Skikda*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Amane Mosque in Souk Ahras*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Collo*









https://www.facebook.com/groups/dzclubphoto/?fref=ts


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tipaza
*
Chenoua Beach by Andrew Mehri, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Ghardaia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1899644166978567&set=gm.10154501900531958&type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

Bejaia

P1060809 by Yahia Melina, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabylia*









https://www.facebook.com/pg/LesaviezvousKabylie/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Ghoufi, Batna
*








https://www.facebook.com/SkyCamAlge...5510595294604/706001002912226/?type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabylia *









https://www.facebook.com/Lesaviezvo...866062860015/1494406830572598/?type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Béjaia*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Theniet El Had National Park, Province of Tissemsilt*

Le Parc National de Theniet El-Had, un site propice à la contemplation by Ath Salem, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/yabou/photos_all


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Blida*









https://www.facebook.com/SkyCamAlge...0.1494024345./718245608354432/?type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Kabylia*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ancient city of Thibilis, Province of Guelma*

DSC01189 by Bryaxis, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ancient city of Thubursicum Numidarum, Province of Souk Ahras*

DSC01230 by Bryaxis, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Jijel*









https://www.facebook.com/HADDADZaka...5601206305396/405701149628735/?type=3&theater


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba*









FB


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Basilique Saint-augustin, Annaba
*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Tipaza*


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Emir Abdelkader Mosque, Constantine*









Source


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Constantine*









Source


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Djurdjura Mountains, Kabylie*









Source


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Ghoufi canyons*










Source


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers*









Source


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/pg/SkyCamAlgeria/photos/?tab=album&album_id=318182581694072


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Algiers *


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia*









https://www.facebook.com/SkyCamAlge...5510595294604/738147653030894/?type=3&theater


----------



## salimdz (Feb 22, 2013)

nermin said:


> *Bejaia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ce n'est pas une plage Algérien !!!

*Plages des îles Cíes, Galicia, Espagne*



> *Plages des îles Cíes, Galicia, Espagne*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


source


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Algiers, Algeria*

Algiers, Algeria by Ilya Varlamov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jamaa el-Jedid (New Mosque) at the end of Che Guevara Boulevard*

Algiers, Algeria by Meriem Larbi-Youcef, en Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sidi Daoud, Province of Boumerdes*

Le Djurdjura vu depuis la région de Sidi Daoud by Ath Salem, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Aokas, Province of Bejaia*

Littoral d'Aokas by Ath Salem, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Clovis beach, Province of Mostaganem*









SB


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Algiers*

La baie d'Alger by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Souk El Ténine, Province of Bejaia*

Nuages accrochés aux montagnes des Babors by Ath Salem, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tigzirt, Province of Tizi-Ouzou*

Littoral entre Dellys et Tigzirt by Ath Salem, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sidi Abdelkader, Province of Boumerdes*

Pointe Sidi Abdelkader by Ath Salem, sur Flickr


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Bejaia
*


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Djurdjura*









https://www.facebook.com/amine.ayache.71/photos_all


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Annaba*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ancient Roman Aqueduct of Caesare, Province of Tipaza*

Aqueduc de Chabet Ilelouine by Ath Salem, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ wonderful


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ancient Roman city of Caesare (Cherchell), Province of Tipaza*

Thermes de l'Ouest by Ath Salem, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Stora, Province of Skikda*


Belhadj I.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ben Badis Islamic Cultural Center, Province of Oran*


Billal H.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*The Basilica of St Augustine, Province of Annaba*


Our Lady of the Mountains


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Assekrem, Province of Tamanrasset*

Ermitage du Père de Foucauld, plateau de l'Assekrem, Hoggar hattacor, South Algeria by Gaston Batistini, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tadrart, Province of Illizi*

070102-103427 Tadrart Djanet by Patrick CHALEAT, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Andalusian Studies Centre, Province of Tlemcen*


https://www.facebook.com/sortiephotoalgerie/


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

*Bouira*


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

*Lac Noir ,Akfadou ,Bejaia*


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ wow, I wouldn't have thought it snows so near to the coast! Nice. 

Edit: according to Google Maps it's only 2 hours 10 minutes by car from Bejaia, and 3 hours 1/2 from Algiers.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Today's snowfall in Aïn Sefra, Province of Naâma, near the Sahara desert*









https://twitter.com/KSekkouri


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Bouira*

End of Day (Algeria) by Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Aïn Abessa, Province of Setif*

Color by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tadrart, Province of Illizi*

ALGÉRIE TADRART 2017 (569) by captagone, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Downtown Constantine*

081 Constantine- French era Apartments Above Bazaar by furkanjavaid, sur Flickr


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

abdeka said:


> *Province of Bouira*
> 
> End of Day (Algeria) by Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr


I wonder, is this really a photo from January 9? It looks more like late spring to me but I know very little about Algerian geography.


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I wonder, is this really a photo from January 9? It looks more like late spring to me but I know very little about Algerian geography.


According to the flickr page, the photo was taken 2 days ago but maybe they got it wrong. ^^


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Illizi*









https://www.facebook.com/LFPBlida/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Chrea, Province of Blida*


https://www.facebook.com/LFPBlida/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Downtown Oran*


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112575618650018275393/photos


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Constantine*









https://www.facebook.com/Algerienet...099304664352/1712204058853861/?type=3&theater


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Bechar*


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=764032


----------



## nermin (Nov 20, 2010)

*Snow in the Algerian Sahara
*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Irdjen, Province of Tizi-Ouzou*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26300616248/in/dateposted/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Larbaâ Nath Irathen, Province of Tizi-Ouzou*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/40326907271/


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

BOUIRA


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

bejaia


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tikejda, Bouira


TIKEJDA 2014 by blida city, on Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Kherrata, Béjaïa Province*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghardaïa, Mzab Valley*


https://www.facebook.com/latif.realiste?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Antic city of Cuicul, Djemila, Province of Sétif*


https://www.facebook.com/bilel.burrows?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Iherir, Illizi Province*


https://www.facebook.com/SkyCamAlgeria/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Skikda Province*


https://www.facebook.com/khaled.feligha?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Meddad Forest, Tissemsilt Province*


https://www.facebook.com/freddo.titzio?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Sidi-Bel-Abbès*


https://www.facebook.com/Boukabous....&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Skikda*


https://www.facebook.com/loualiphotography/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Collo, Skikda Province*


https://www.facebook.com/drboudelliouawalid/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tamanrasset Province*


https://www.facebook.com/drboudelliouawalid/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*A group of Fantasia, Setif Province*


https://www.facebook.com/mustapha.photographe.3?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tizi-Ouzou Province*


https://www.facebook.com/fares.godlike?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Place des Martyrs, Downtown Algiers*


https://www.facebook.com/asa.gree?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Beni Haroun, Mila Province*


https://www.facebook.com/noureddine.belfethi


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mila Province*


https://www.facebook.com/noureddine.belfethi


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Guerbes, Skikda Province*


https://www.facebook.com/Bouchehit-...&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ahmed Rachedi, Mila Province*


https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sétif Province*


https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100007839797666


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Béjaïa*


https://www.facebook.com/fianedz/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Akfadou, Béjaïa Province*


https://www.facebook.com/ceed.alee.3?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Jijel province*


https://www.facebook.com/kheireddinendr?fref=gs&dti=482685835133531&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Old Numidian Port of Dellys, Boumerdès Province*


https://www.facebook.com/hemzaladj/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Batna*


https://www.facebook.com/Jucamfrog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oued Taga, Batna Province*


https://www.facebook.com/Jucamfrog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tiaret Province*


https://www.facebook.com/said.ali.14203?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Oran*


https://www.facebook.com/Ahmed-photographe-1181262618616970/?hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tizi Ouzou Province*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=451560&page=2


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Sétif*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=811776&page=40


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Zeboudja, Chlef Province*


https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100015103484706


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Skikda Province*


https://www.facebook.com/imad.diamondnoir?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Médéa Province*


https://www.facebook.com/renasneb.fay.3?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Illizi


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Djurdjura


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tipaza


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Setif


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tirourda, Tizi-Ouzo


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Fantasia Performance, Mila Province*


https://www.facebook.com/noureddine.belfethi?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tikjda, Bouira Province*


https://www.facebook.com/oussama.keskes?fref=mentions


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Adekar Black Lake, Béjaïa Province*


https://www.facebook.com/youcefsafphotos/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tassameurt, Bordj Bou Arréridj Province*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Pins Maritimes, Algiers Province*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27854465518/sizes/o/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Taghit, Béchar Province*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffjoly/41209021995/sizes/o/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oued Taga, Batna Province*


https://www.facebook.com/Jucamfrog?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Béjaïa Province*


https://www.facebook.com/ahmed.medjed?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Illizi Province*


https://www.facebook.com/abderrezak.guess?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tikjda, Tizi-Ouzou Province*


https://www.facebook.com/aberkaneoussama/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tissemsilt Province*


https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Saint Augustine Basilica from the Old City of Hippo Regius, Annaba Province*


https://www.facebook.com/youcef233?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oued Fodda, Chlef Province*


https://www.facebook.com/Fersous.Youcef/?ref=gs&fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sidi Bel Abbès Province*


https://www.facebook.com/mohamed.boukabous?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghoufi Canyon, Batna Province*


https://www.facebook.com/Zak.ALG?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Downtown Oran*


https://www.facebook.com/walidphgraphy/


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Traditional Houses Historic Village of El-Goléa, BordjBouarreridj


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tizi Ouzou


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Ghoufi, Batna


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Saïda Province*


https://www.facebook.com/AimerBachir/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sebaou Valley, Boumerdès Province*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/alil0u/27628099147/sizes/o/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Bologhine, Algiers Province*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/ibrahimseddiktaleb/42668203342/sizes/o/


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Bejaia


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Constantine


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Seraïdi, Annaba


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Aftis, Jijel


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ouled Allal, Bouira Province*


https://www.facebook.com/renasneb.fay.3?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Eid Celebration in Ghardaïa, Mzab Valley*


https://www.facebook.com/Aissa.Ha.PH/?ref=gs&fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

L'esnam, Bouira


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Haizer, Bouira


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Agelmim, Djurdjura


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tikjda, Djurdjura Mountains


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Chrea, Blida


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Dark Forest, Chrea, Blida


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

El Kantara, Biskra


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Ouled djellal, Biskra


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Khenchela


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Lake of Lala Fatma in Meggarine, Touggourt, Ouargla


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Flamingo in the Desert, Ouargla


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Aïn Antar parc, Tissemsilt


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Taghit, Bechar


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Sidi ouadah, Tiaret


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Garden of Lala Seti, Tlemcen


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Timimoun, Adrar


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Akfadou Forest, Bejaia


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Souk Ahras


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Reghaiia Lake, Algiers


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Taref Province*


https://www.facebook.com/djarit.yassine


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Beni Belaïd, Jijel Province*


https://www.facebook.com/makane.walou


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sidi Amar, Tipaza Province*









https://www.facebook.com/Toumi.Mohamed.Nabil


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tissemsilt Province*


https://www.facebook.com/said.boucaid?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Miramar, Algiers Province*


https://www.facebook.com/djerdjour.mohamed?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oued Taga, Batna Province*


https://www.facebook.com/Jucamfrog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oued Bibi Beach, Skikda Province*


https://www.facebook.com/aymen.minou0


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Djurdjura


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Harbil, Medea


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tamanrasset


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Skikda Province*


https://www.facebook.com/omar.houdjedj?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mila Province*


https://www.facebook.com/noureddine.belfethi?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mila Province*


https://www.facebook.com/AboubakrHadnine?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Aïn Defla Province*


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1389878&page=66


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Sétif*









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=150101471#post150101471


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tala Guilef, Boghni, Tizi-Ouzou


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Aït Ziki, Tizi-Ouzou


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Skikda


----------



## Rudy1389 (Jul 4, 2018)

wow...very stunning & beautiful...i had no idea algeria was this magnificent...some areas also look like tunisia & morocco...i think all north african coast is amazing


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Taghit, Bechar


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Harbil, Medea


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tipaza


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mila Province*


https://www.facebook.com/noureddine.belfethi


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Black Lake, Béjaïa Province*


https://www.facebook.com/chouchoumarseille?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Collo, Skikda Province*


https://www.facebook.com/adem.juventus?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djanet, Illizi Province*


https://www.facebook.com/chacalphotography06?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tamezguida, jijel


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Eraguene, jijel


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tadrart, Tamanrasset


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Setif City


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

El Kantara, Biskra


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Elidrissia, Djelfa


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Setif


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tamanrasset


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Annaba Province*


https://www.facebook.com/king.zizou23?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Relizane Province*


https://www.facebook.com/belbey.abed.9?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Djurdjura

Le chalet du C.A.F by Ath Salem, on Flickr


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tigounatine Forest, Djurdjura, Tizi Ouzou

Randonnée dans la forêt de Tigounatine by Ath Salem, on Flickr


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Red Desert, Tamanrasset


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Larbaâ, ‎Blida


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Jijel


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Beni Haroun, Mila


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Bougous, El Tarf


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Ouelban, Mila


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Mila


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Algerian Desert


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Ouled Djellal, Biskra


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

El Bayadh


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mila Province*


https://www.facebook.com/abdou3578?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Ain Sefra, Naâma


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Djanet


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Bejaia


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

El Marsa, Skikda


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Oubeira Lake, El Kala


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Constantine


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Adekar, Béjaïa Province*


https://www.facebook.com/mimi.hasai?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tizi-Ouzou


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Grarem Gouga, Mila


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tizi Ouzou


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Beni Said Beach, Collo, Skikda


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Haizer, Bouira


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Djemila, Setif


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Bouira Province*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29062111427/sizes/k/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Skikda Province*


https://www.facebook.com/mohouadahphotography/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ahmad Bey Palace, Constantine Province*


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/102598914335355836180/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Algiers Province*


http://www.mdn.dz


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Skikda Province*


https://www.facebook.com/sa3douns?fref=gs&dti=28225816957&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Bou Saada, M'sila Province*


https://www.facebook.com/zohair.lougliti?fref=gs&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Béjaïa Province*


https://www.facebook.com/chichou.me...rAdsfto&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sétif Province*


https://www.facebook.com/mohamed.ki...x5i5WzU&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Constantine Province*


https://www.facebook.com/zohair.lou...Iu5H2gE&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sétif Province*


https://www.facebook.com/tarek.boua...&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Negrine, Tébessa


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tikjda, Bouira


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

El Kantara, Biskra


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Djamaa, El Oued


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Baraki Stadium, Algiers


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tikjda National Park, Bouira Province*


https://www.facebook.com/sidalizouakh


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Béjaïa*


https://www.facebook.com/AlgerianFilmmaker


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djanet, Illizi Province*


https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...oxbB5Uhjw2hn_HJvcTqqg0Q_-zKnx3hTHmErI&fref=nf


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Illiten, Tizi-Ouzou province*


https://www.facebook.com/abderrezak...&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Downtown Algiers*


https://www.facebook.com/La-photographie-est-la-littérature-de-loeil-854373044741453/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Chélia, Khenchela Province*


https://www.facebook.com/Jucamfrog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Santa Cruz Basilica, Oran*


https://www.facebook.com/riadh.berka


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djanet, Illizi Province*


https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...oxbB5Uhjw2hn_HJvcTqqg0Q_-zKnx3hTHmErI&fref=nf


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Roman-berber city of Madauros, Souk Ahras Province*


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/104298628863947171414/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Phoenician-Roman city of Iomnium, Tizi-Ouzou Province*


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/113687500475474322348/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Roman city of Cuicul, Sétif Province*


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Belzma National Park, Batna Province*


https://www.facebook.com/tarek.ferhat


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Downtown Algiers*


https://www.facebook.com/EyeFromTheskyAlgeria


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghrib, Aïn Defla Province*


https://www.facebook.com/hamza.hafsi.1612


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tamanrasset Province*


https://www.facebook.com/AboubakrHadnine


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tassili N'ajjer, Illizi Province*


https://www.facebook.com/AboubakrHadnine


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghardaïa*


https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112297545520296586013/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Constantine*


https://www.facebook.com/Taki.Chouchou


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Aïn Defla Province*


https://www.facebook.com/abdou.escopar


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Old Roman city of Cuicul, Sétif Province*


https://www.facebook.com/nassim.cbn.37


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Esnam, Bouira Province*


https://www.facebook.com/riadh.berka


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

* CONSTANTINE *








[/url]CONSTANTINE by blida city, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Seraidi .Annaba Province*

l'Edough vu de Seraidi by Brahim Ait-ouarab, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine *

Constantine, Sidi-M'Cid bridge by Brahim Ait-ouarab, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Taghit .Béchar Province *

Taghit Panorama by Farouk Benderdouche, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*El Goléa Oasis . Ghardaïa Province *
El Golea-vue panoramique à partir du vieux ksar by Brahim Ait-ouarab, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Larbaâ Nath Irathen - Tizi-Ouzou Province *

Couche nuageuse entre le massif de l'Agawa et le Djurdjura by Ath Salem, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tipaza Province *








[/url]Tipasa (Algérie) by Graffyc Foto, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia Province*








[/url]Béjaia vue de Yemma Gouraya by Brahim Ait-ouarab, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tigzirt- Tizi-Ouzou Province*








[/url]La cote de Tigzirt by Brahim Ait-ouarab, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Dellys -Boumerdes Province*








[/url]Pointe Sidi Abdelkader et la ville de Dellys by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Algiers*








[/url]08102016-IMG_0233 by Kori Ditmeyer, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine *

Le Grand Tour D'Algérie - Constantine / دورة الجزائر الكبرى للدراجات - قسنطينة by Menos b, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Santa Cruz-Oran Province*

Chapelle Santa Cruz by Ali Mhd, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Chrea-Blida Province*

chrea la nuit by blidacity blida, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran *

IMG_20180315_181745 by espanoldz, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ghardaïa*

134 M’zab Valley- El Atteuf Village and the 12th Century Mosque is Sidi Ibrahim by furkanjavaid, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine*

Monument aux morts - Constantine قسنطينة by habib kaki, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo -Skikda Provine*

DSC_9410 by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Annaba*

Annaba from my hotel roof by Dan Sloan, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Jijel*

Vue sur Jijel by Kamel Laribi, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tlemcen*

Tlemcen by jazair, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sidi Fredj-Algiers*

Sidi Fredj Algiers - Alger - ميناء سيدي فرج - الجزائر by Menos b, sur Flickr


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tamanrasset

Algerian Sahara by Omar Dakhane, sur Flickr


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Sidi Bel Abbes

sidi bel abbes by Zakaria Kadaben, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Chréa-Blida Province*

Chréa a vêtu de Blanc by blidacity blida, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine *
17058166985_ff71da96f0_h by Mouhieddine Kherouatou, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tassili n'Ajjer-Illizi Province*

Algérie by Marco Di Leo, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Sétif*

Setif Morning 2 by Zakaria HADDAD, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran*

20160508_202801 by Junaid Shah, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Marsa el Kebir -Oran Province*

El Marsa el Kebir (Oran, Algérie) by Habib Boucetta, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Collo -Skikda Province*

collo city - مدينة القل by Mohamed lamine feligha, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ghardaia*

Ksar de Ghardaïa vu depuis Beni Isguen by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine*

Constantine, City Center by Brahim Ait-ouarab, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Oran*

Front de mer, Oran, Algeria by Ramy Maalouf, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tadrart-illizi Province *

Crépuscule sur la Tadrart / Sunset over the Tadrart by Clément Racineux, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*ténès-Chelef Province*

a la sortie ouest de ténès by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Medagh and Canastel -Oran Province*

Plage de Madagh by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr

Le Cap Roux by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Akfadou-Béjaia Province*

IMG_7662 by samir ourlis, sur Flickr

IMG_2923 by samir ourlis, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tizi Ouzou-Kabylie*




























https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155017210470119&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=js506os60102ezra000DAkejg92uh&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1296225%26page%3D48&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2FTiziouzoumaville%2F%3Fhc_ref%3DPAGES_TIMELINE&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1296225%26page%3D50&title=Kabylie%20%7C%20%E2%B5%9C%E2%B4%B0%E2%B5%8E%E2%B5%93%E2%B5%94%E2%B5%9C%20%E2%B5%8F%20%E2%B5%8D%E2%B4%BB%E2%B5%87%E2%B4%B1%E2%B4%B0%E2%B5%A2%E2%B4%BB%E2%B5%8D%20-%20Page%2048%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=Tizi%20Ouzou%20Ma%20Ville


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine*

Constantine, Sidi-M'Cid bridge by Brahim Ait-ouarab, sur Flickr

Constantine by Labib Benslama, sur Flickr

Constantine by Rachid Ramdane ZITOUNI, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Ghardaïa Privince*

Nouveau ksar de Tafilelt by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr

Algeria 2019 by Bill Archibald, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tikjda-Bouira Province*










https://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_155076845345030&key=6586e3f2fcdfbe565ade4db6185ef23d&libId=jseuiyle0102ezra000DA86tq64gp&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D90&v=1&opt=true&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.skyscrapercity.com%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D757892%26page%3D91&title=Algerian%20Sahara%20-%20Page%2090%20-%20SkyscraperCity&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fgroups%2FAllaqta%2F%3Fepa%3DSEARCH_BOX


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Djanet -Illizi Province*










https://www.facebook.com/groups/Allaqta/?epa=SEARCH_BOX


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Béjaia Province *

Bejaia City by jamalziama, sur Flickr

Le Pic des Singes (430m) offre une vue somptueuse sur le golfe de Béjaïa by M.D.S. A., sur Flickr

Port de Béjaia ميناء بجاية by habib kaki, sur Flickr


----------



## mayass (Apr 10, 2013)

*Constantine*






































https://www.facebook.com/pg/shootinnng/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Mila*











https://www.facebook.com/abdelali.kechkar.1


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Tiaret*











https://www.facebook.com/mohamed.chaibout.927


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djanet, Province of Illizi*











https://www.facebook.com/mouad.pouftis


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Oran*











https://www.facebook.com/WailShow/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Downtown Algiers*











https://www.facebook.com/Habib-Boucetta-Photographie-102086760355334/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Province of Médéa*











https://www.facebook.com/Hocem.Eddin


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sidi Bel Abbès*











https://www.facebook.com/WailShow


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ouargla*


122 - Safrani Abdelkader by Rikard Ågren, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Batna Province*











https://www.facebook.com/ramigraphydz/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*The Bardo Palace, Algiers*











https://www.facebook.com/Walidkhelladi.Freelance/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tizi Ouzou Province*











https://www.facebook.com/Chinzakapro


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sidi-Bel-Abbès*











https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sétif Province*











https://www.facebook.com/moh.aissa.92351


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Illizi Province*











https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghrib, Ain Defla Province*











https://www.facebook.com/Souissi.Yassine


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ouargla Province*











https://www.facebook.com/Makaveli-photographie-1104287483044383/


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Jijel Province*











https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009588592993


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Bou Saâda, M'Sila Province*











https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mila Province*











https://www.facebook.com/zakaria.sadouni


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Constantine Province*











https://www.facebook.com/zakaria.sadouni


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Jijel Province*











https://www.facebook.com/zoheir.brh


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Taghit, Bechar Province*











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/112616588113747177023/photos


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Ghardaïa, M'Zab Valley*


Ghardiaia, M'Zab valley, Algeria by Gaston Batistini, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Cuicul, Sétif Province*











https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100010515972171


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Oran*


Basilique santa Maria by Rachid HAKKA, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Constantine*











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/101793852423932211598


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Beni Haroun, Mila Province*











https://www.facebook.com/said.ankak


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Hamma Garden, Algiers Province*











https://www.facebook.com/fethi.hamlati


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*El Kantara Bridge, 1st Century, Biskra Province*











https://www.facebook.com/ecollovert


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Akfadou Forest, Bejaia Province*











https://www.facebook.com/hamoudineabdesslame


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tipaza Province*











https://maps.google.com/maps/contrib/113378171992698963795


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Médéa Province*











https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...&dti=204498566770256&hc_location=group_dialog


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*The Hoggar, Tamanrasset Province*


Argelia Hoggar 2019 by Federico Martinez, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tassili n'Ajjer, Illizi Province*


N3A Road by hanming_huang, sur Flickr


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Tizi-Ouzou province*









Massi le Bylka


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mila province*









Daoud Makhloufi Soroban


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Djanet, Illizi province*









Younes Djedid


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Jijel province*









Chelgham Mounir


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Bordj Zemoura, Bordj Bou Arréridj province*









Daoud Makhloufi Soroban


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Guelma


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Algerien dessert


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Highlands


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Algiers kasbah


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tain akacheker, Tamanrasset


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Beni Abbes, Béchar


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Djanet, Illizi


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Bordj Zemoura, Bordj Bou Arreridj


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Prince Abdelkader mosque, Constantine


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tiaret


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Ain defla


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tebessa


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tipasa


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tissemssilt


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Toumiat, Relizane Province*









Ben Elhadj Djelloul


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Algiers







Farouk Toumi


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Djanet, Illizi







@walid L'ombre


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Cap Ivi, Mostaganem










Discover Algeria


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

El Bayadh 










Discover Algeria


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Emir Abdelkader Mosque, Constantine 










Discover Algeria


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Annaba 










Discover Algeria


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Basilique Saint-Augustin, Annaba 










Discover Algeria


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Djurdjura, Bouira










Discover Algeria


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tamanrasset 










Discover Algeria


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Mostaganem 











Discover Algeria


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Djurdjura, Bouira










Discover Algeria


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Bejaia
@Amine_Athem


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Mansourah, Tlemcen









El Mansourah - Direction du Tourisme et de l'Artisanat de Tlemcen


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

"Cap De Fer", Skikda 









Discover Algeria


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Collo, Skikda 









Discover Algeria


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Sahara

Algeria by Akli S., sur Flickr


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Sahara , Béchar

Algeria : Sahara #3 by foto_morgana, sur Flickr


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Tin Merzouga, Illizi

Algeria 2007 by michael_jeddah, sur Flickr


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Old Bejaia , the second capital of Hammadid dynasty


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Timimoun , Adrar









SkyCam Algeria – Audiovisual production company & Creative agency


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Mila Province*









Chelgham Mounir


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Collo, Skikda Province*









Ecollo Vert


----------



## Loun_You (Aug 22, 2017)

Canastel Forest, Oran









source


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sétif Province*









Rachid Boulanouar


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Jijel Province*









Salem Ghibour


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Sidi-Bel-Abbès*









Mohammed El Mahdi Safer


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*City of Sétif*









Rachid Boulanouar


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Khenchela Province*









Makaveli photographie


----------



## abdeka (Jun 7, 2008)

*Batna Province*









Makaveli photographie


----------

